# Warum gibt es keinen WoW-Killer?



## Landerson (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie schon der Titel erahnen laesst geht es mal wieder um die sogenannten WoW Killer.
Gibt es sie ueberhaupt oder sind sie nur ein Mythos?

Und warum schafft es scheinbar kein Spiel WoW "vom Thron su stossen".

Ist das Spiel zu fest in unseren Koepfen als das non plus ultra in MMOs?

Was ist euere Theory.


----------



## Andoral1990 (20. Oktober 2010)

WoW rockt einfach... ich kanns auch nicht erklären... es gibt zwar durchaus vorteile bei anderen MMOs aber WoW ist doch im großen und ganzen der King... wahrscheinlich weil alles was BLizz anfasst zu Gold wird. Vieleicht ham sie einen Dunklen Packt mit Sargeras oder den Alten Göttern geschlossen


----------



## Nauli (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde es ein Mythos. WoW ist zwar in letzter Zeit sehr Verbuggt undso, aber kein Spiel kommt an WoW dran.
Aber WoW wird mindestens nur noch 2 Jahre gut laufen.


----------



## Chirogue (20. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Wie schon der Titel erahnen laesst geht es mal wieder um die sogenannten WoW Killer.
> Gibt es sie ueberhaupt oder sind sie nur ein Mythos?
> 
> Und warum schafft es scheinbar kein Spiel WoW "vom Thron su stossen".
> ...






einfach total lange erfahrung... es ist ja so gut wie unmöglich direkt ein spiel rauszubringen, dass vom stand her ist wie ein spiel, dass 5 jahre alt ist.


wow war am anfang auch nich so das mega schnittchen und würde es jetzt erst neu rauskommen, so wie es damals war, wäre es kein konkurrent gegenüber WAR, hdr etc.




und dann gibts da noch die riesen fanbase..


----------



## Cathan (20. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel zu fest in unseren Koepfen als das non plus ultra in MMOs?


Ich kann nur für mich sprechen:
Ich probiere jedes MMO aus dass mich anspricht und wenn mir eins gefällt bleib ich!
WoW ist zwar für mich im Moment das spaßigste, aber ich bin jederzeit für Alternativen offen.


----------



## Azorian (20. Oktober 2010)

Momentan gibt es keinen WoW Killer.
Es war das erste benutzerfreundliche Spiel dieser Art bzw eines, das bestehendes perfektioniert hat.


Bis nicht besondere Innovationen in diesem Genre passieren, wird dies, alleine dadurch schon, dass es Millionen von Spielern spielen, nicht verändern.

Möglicherweise besitzt Guild Wars 2 das mögliche Potenzial für Innovationen. Abwarten und Tee trinken, doch möglicherweise könnte es der WoW Killer werden.


----------



## nummer5 (20. Oktober 2010)

Warum gibt es keinen google - Killer?


----------



## Killerbeef (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei WoW passt eben alles. 
Die Grafik ist einfach unglaublich. Auch wenn sie total alt ist, ich finde, es ist das, was WoW mit ausmacht.
Dann die Quests, die Inis, die Community...alles eben. 
Außerdem hat WoW den Vorteil, das es eins der erstem MMO's war, das rauskam. 
MfG


----------



## Landerson (20. Oktober 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es keinen WoW Killer.
> Es war das erste benutzerfreundliche Spiel dieser Art bzw eines, das bestehendes perfektioniert hat.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war frueher immer etwas abgeschreckt von Spielen wie DAOC. WoW und die Marke Wacraft, haben es einfach gemacht mal reinzuschauen. Zudem haben Blizzard das stetig verbessert, auch wenn mir in dem Punkt jetzt bestimmt viele User wiedersprechen wollen

Und wie schon erwaehnt wurde WoW war das "erste" Spiel. Wenn Spiele heutzutage verbuggt rauskommen will die niemand mehr nach einer Woche sehen.




By the way: Stimmt es das Guild Wars 2 ohne Abo Gebuehren kommt? Ist das dann ein Itemshop Spiel?


----------



## Battosai (20. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Wie schon der Titel erahnen laesst geht es mal wieder um die sogenannten WoW Killer.
> Gibt es sie ueberhaupt oder sind sie nur ein Mythos?
> 
> Und warum schafft es scheinbar kein Spiel WoW "vom Thron su stossen".
> ...



Ich persönlich denke , wenn Wow keinen so guten Addon Support hätte, wäre es nicht so erfolgreich.

ich glaube ich hätte Aion länger gespielt wenn ich wenigstens das Interface auf meine Bedürfnisse einstellen könnte ^^

und die Addon Community hinter WoW ist riesig.


----------



## Bolvar Fordragon (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja WoW war das erste, wirklich benutzerfreundliche Spiel, da muss ich mich euch anschliessen. Und auch die "Comic-Grafik" macht WoW zu etwas besonderem. Ausserdem : Wer brauch RDR Grafik wenn man bei WoW-Grafik seine RL oder Ingame Freunde treffen kann?
Aber eines Tages...da wird ein MMO erscheinen welches World of Warcraft als König der Online-(Rollen)spiele ablösen wird. Das ist sicher!
Das wird aber bestimmt noch lange dauern, denn welches Spiel schlägt schon 12 000 000 Spieler in relativ kurzer Zeit?

MfG
Bolvar Fordragon


----------



## Kovacs (20. Oktober 2010)

> ...Ist das Spiel zu fest in unseren Koepfen als das non plus ultra in MMO



du hast die Antwort selbst gegeben. Es gibt zahlreiche Alternativen, die aber jeweils Nischen füllen und eben nicht den Massenmarkt bedienen wie WoW. WoW ist sicher der beste Kompromiss aller Elemente, die man bislang in MMOs findet. Jedes Element einzeln (also PvP, PvE, Endgame, etc.) können andere Spiele (meine Meinung) wesentlich besser als WoW (ausgenommen evtl. Endgame PvE). Aber eben in Summe nicht.

Aber ich finde man kann eben kein Spiel ohne "echten" PvP Teil wie HdRO (was ausdrücklich gewollt ist und für viele ein echtes Qualitätsmerkmal und eben KEIN Makel) mit z.B. Warhammer vergleichen. 

Und was ärgerlich ist, ist die Denke, dass es nur "einen geben kann". Es ist super, das es zahlreiche Alternativen gibt, die bestimmte Aspekte verstärkt ausprägen, statt der Einheitsbrei und das Allen-Recht-Machen-Wollen, was gerade in WoW zunehmend zum Problem wird.


----------



## Leoxxar (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, dass Gw2 WoW vernichtend schlagen wird. Aber im Moment ist nunmal jedes andere MMO Müll.


----------



## DaScAn (20. Oktober 2010)

Killerbeef schrieb:


> Außerdem hat WoW den Vorteil, das es eins der erstem MMO's war, das rauskam.
> MfG



Herrlich nicht mehr so gelacht.

WoW war NICHT das erste MMO!!!!


----------



## SaaD12 (20. Oktober 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Herrlich nicht mehr so gelacht.
> 
> WoW war NICHT das erste MMO!!!!


Er hat doch geschrieben es war eins der ersten MMO's und net das erste.


Guild Wars 2 find ich, würd Wow auch nicht "Killen".


----------



## Russelkurt (20. Oktober 2010)

meiner ansicht nach ist es so: es gibt spiele mit besserer grafik. es gibt spiele mit besserer handlung und es gibt spiele mit tolleren mechaniken, klassen, etc.... aber! WoW vereint eine schöne, wenn nicht topaktuelle grafik, eine insgesamt spannende geschichte und ein gameplaygefühl, bedingt durch die tausenden von mitspielern pro realm, das kein anderes spiel bringt. durch die grafik, die nicht die tollste, beste, aktuellste graka erfordert ist das spiel für mehr spieler zugänglich als andere konkurenzprodukte. der kundensupport war eigentlich immer gut, auch wenn man mal ein paar stunden oder tage auf ein ticket warten kann. ich wurde immer zu meiner vollsten zufriedenheit versorgt. und solche spiele mit top grafik sind entweder nur singleplayer oder haben einen unausgewogenen multiplayer und wenn es mmo sind sie oftmals mehr verbuggt als wow im moment ist und das bricht den meisten spielen in der anfangszeit das genick. ich weis, dass es nicht ganz richtig ist, aber wow ist irgendwie das original der mmo's geworden. auch wenn es einige spiele gibt, die blizz als vorlage für bestimmte dinge in wow benutzt haben wird.


----------



## MasterCrain (20. Oktober 2010)

wow wird noch sehr lang platz 1 sein, allein wegen seinem ruf und die stammspieler die seit jahren zocken. Außerdem gibt es kaum MMos die so komplexe bossmechaniken haben (jaja flamet nur generation LK und Arthas is nen Würstchen boss usw)


----------



## Lord Aresius (20. Oktober 2010)

Es ist das vielleicht mit einsteigerfreundlichste Spiel seiner Art.

Und es kam zum richtigen Zeitpunkt raus, WoW traf bei vielen genau ins Schwarze.

Ich hab mich auch schon mal nach Alternativen umgesehen. Allerdings scheitert es entweder daran das es mich von grundauf nicht interessiert oder ich merke im Laufe der Trial ( oder mal einen Monat ) das es nicht das ist was ich mir erhofft habe.

Age of Conan hab ich mir paar Stunden mal angeschaut, zum ersten Mal so Anfang des Jahres, aber es fehlte irgendwas was WoW hatte.
Warhammer interessiert mich überhaupt, hab ich nie einen Draht zu gehabt.
Aion hab ich zweimal je 1 Monat ausprobiert ( Zwischen den Monaten lag ein knappes halbes Jahr ), aber mein PC ist ein wenig zu schlecht dafür, es laggt und ruckelt, dazu kommt die ewige Grinderei, noch dazu zuviel PvP, da ich eigentlich reiner PvE Spieler bin.
HDRO mal paar Tage gespielt aber irgendwie......... ja weiß auch nicht, werd wohl noch mal reinschauen wenn es endlich Free to Play wird, allerdings werde ich nicht einen einzigen Cent in diesem Shop bezahlen für irgendwas ingame.


Die einzige Alternative, die ich am Horizont sehe für mich als seit über 25 Jahren Star Wars Fan, ist ganz klar SWTOR. Aber bis dahin muss ein neuer PC her ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Oktober 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es keinen WoW Killer.
> Es war das erste benutzerfreundliche Spiel dieser Art bzw eines, das bestehendes perfektioniert hat.
> 
> 
> ...




WoW bleibt weiter ungeschlagen. Ein Guildwars 2 hat nicht dieses Potenzial, mit einem Spiel an ein WoW zu kommen. *Denn WoW kann sich nur noch selbst "töten".
*Es gab so viele angekündigte klasse Spiele, die mit Sicherheit auch alle nicht ohne sind, weil hier das gut ist, dort das und bei dem "Unterground"spiel vllt. sogar "alles" besser ist.
WoW hat riesige Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielen
1. einen festen Kundenstamm und einen verdammt guten Ruf, nicht umsonst wird in anderen Spielen von WoW abgekupfert oder in quasi jedem Forum über WoW diskutiert
2. Blizzard steckt dahinter, Blizzard sind Götter in Sachen Balance (Starcraft, das perfekte Spiel)
3. WoW ist familiär. Man findet nicht nur den 24/7 Spieler, sondern auch viele viele andere Leute jeglichen Alters, es ist also breit gefächert
4. WoW arbeitet mit gewöhnlicher "Fantasie". Es ist weder ein asiatischer Animestreifen wie Metin2, noch völlig neues, was den gesunden Geist übersteigt, sondern alle Themen kennt man irgendwoher
5. WoW hat einen gewissen Humor. Selbst Quester sitzen nicht da und arbeiten stupide einen Content ab, sondern hat man extrem viele Insider + Eastereggs, die einem das Leben immer wieder versüßen

Das Spiel ist nicht auf der Hitliste der meisten Spieler, weil es eine alte Grafik benutzt, sondern weil es alle Leute ansprechen kann. Egal ob vom MMO-Sektor her kommend oder aus Blizzards Strategieschmiede. 

Ich schrieb gerade, WoW kann sich nur selbst töten. Damit meine ich den Fehler, eine Gruppe auszuschließen (Quester?) / zu hohe Grafikanforderungen o. ä.. Hinzu kommen zahlreiche Bugs, die über längere Zeit für einen Spielerverlust sorgen würden. Aktuell ist es ja kaum zu überbieten, aber so eine Community löst sich auch nicht innerhalb 1 Woche auf...
Dann kann die dumme Idee kommen, ein WoW2 zu erschaffen. Genau hier, wird 1 Teil bleiben, 1 Teil nach WoW2 wechseln und schließlich wird mal wieder der Support eines Teils eingestellt bzw. lässt nach und wir hätten den Salat. Es gibt noch so viele Sachen hierzu zu sagen, für die ich mir keine Zeit nehmen kann. Sicher ist, das man darüber ein Buch schreiben könnte...


----------



## Martin__ (20. Oktober 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Aber WoW wird mindestens nur noch 2 Jahre gut laufen.



Ich musste 3mal überlegen, was das bedeuten soll, aber es gibt einfach keinen Sinn ^^


----------



## Tinkerballa (20. Oktober 2010)

ganz einfach: es gibt keinen "wow-killer" weil der dann ja ins gefängnis müsste...


----------



## Azorian (20. Oktober 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ein Guildwars 2 hat nicht dieses Potenzial, mit einem Spiel an ein WoW zu kommen.



Schaut euch einmal das Video auf der Homepage von Guildwars 2 an und bildet danach eure Meinung.
http://www.guildwars2.com/de/


----------



## Cathan (20. Oktober 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Schaut euch einmal das Video auf der Homepage von Guildwars 2 an und bildet danach eure Meinung.
> http://www.guildwars2.com/de/



Sieht auf jedenfall nicht schlecht aus, mal sehen was es spielerisch zu bieten hat. (darauf kommt es schlieslich an)


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Oktober 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Schaut euch einmal das Video auf der Homepage von Guildwars 2 an und bildet danach eure Meinung.
> http://www.guildwars2.com/de/



Ich sagte bereits, in ein gutes Spiel fließen mehr Faktoren rein als Grafik, Sound und auch Gameplay (als Spielweise)


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja, genau, andere Spiele haben es halt richtig schwer, gegen ein Online-Spiel anzukämpfen, was schon 5 Jahre Zeit hatte, seine Spieler zu binden. Darüber hinaus hat WOW in jeder Stufe das, was anderen Spielen zum Teil fehlt bzw. fehlte. Es gibt keine Level- und Questlücken und sowohl für Stufe 60, 70 oder 80 gibt es Endgegner.
Auch wenn diese nicht immer sofort mit Erscheinen der jeweiligen Erweiterung vorhanden waren, sind diese aber zeitnah nachgepatcht worden. Was nützt es mir bei anderen Spielen, wenn ich zwar theoretisch z.B. Lvl 50 erreichen kann, ich aber zwischen Lvl 30-35 keine passenden Quests habe? 

Ganz zu Beginn mag das auch bei WOW so gewesen sein, allerdings wird es da auch kaum so viele Leute gegeben haben, die WOW gezogt haben.

Ausserdem muss man auch Bedenken, das Blizzard schon vor WOW nicht untätig war und gute Spiele Diablo, Starcraft oder Warcraft auf dem Markt hatte und so eine entsprechende Erfahrung vorzuweisen hat, gerade auch auf dem Multi-Player-Sector.

Ein Entwickler, der bisher nur Offline-Spiele gemacht hat und mögen sie noch so gut gewesen sein, ist nicht zwangsläufig in der Lage, ein Spiel zu entwickeln, das Online funktioniert. 

Darüber hinaus muss man auch sehen, was man Konkurenz zu WOW angesehen hat.

AoC - soweit ich mich an die Berichte erinnere, gab es da u.A. die bereits erwähnten Questlücken.

HdR - Hier wurde und wird der Spieler immer noch lange hingehalten, ohne das großartige Erweiterungen kommen.

Aion - Hat zumindest bis zum letzten Patch weniger den europäisch/amerikanischen Spielergeschmackt getroffen und war sehr Grinding-Lastig.

StarTrek-Online - k.A. hab schon ewig nichts mehr davon gehört, kann mich aber an die Buffed-Casts erinnern, in denen gesagt wurde, das die Missionen nicht sehr abwechslungsreich sein sollen.


Ach ja und natürlich darf man auch nicht vergessen, wie Werbung gemacht wird. 
Gab es großartig Fernsehwerbung zu den o.g. Spielen? WOW war zwischendurch doch schon sehr gut vertreten, sei es durch die Fanta4 oder Mr.-T Spotts. Und der Cata-Cinematic wurde jetzt in einer Werbepause beim American-Football gezeigt. Ich glaube, besser kann man sowas nicht platzieren, ausser beim SuperBowl aber der ist erst im Februar.


----------



## Lord Aresius (20. Oktober 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Schaut euch einmal das Video auf der Homepage von Guildwars 2 an und bildet danach eure Meinung.
> http://www.guildwars2.com/de/



ähm.... und ? Gehörst du auch zu denen, die es nicht verstehen wollen ?

Guild Wars wird zum größeren eine ganz andere Spielerkundschaft interessieren als WoW.

Glaubst du, Blizzard interessiert es wenn 500000 Spieler von WoW nach GW2 gehen ? Nein, weil die 500000 kommen mit Cata wieder dazu, und GW2 wird bei weitem nicht soviele Spieler wie WoW erreichen.

Von daher wird GW2 auch kein WoW-Killer werden.



Ein WoW-Killer muß meiner Meinung, verbessert oder berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege, folgende Anforderungen erfüllen:


- noch besseres Gameplay (darunter versteh ich einfach mal alles *g*)
- und muss in absehbarer mehr Spieler haben als WoW bzw. 6 Mio Spieler hören mit WoW auf und gehen zum neuen MMO welches der WoW-Killer wird/ist. *mal übertrieben ausgedrückt*
- es muss für alle Spielerarten, die WoW spielen genau das gleiche bieten, nur noch besser, vielleich vielfältiger und noch mehr Möglichkeiten, seinen Charakter wirklich einzigartig zu machen.


hm..... hoffe, irgendwer versteht wie ich das meine.


----------



## Gatar (20. Oktober 2010)

WoW kam zum richtigen Zeitpunkt raus und hat alles richtig gemacht.

Es war beileibe nicht das erste MMO (die gibt es schon seit den 90ern, z.B. Ultima Online, Everquest) aber das erste wirklich erfolgreiche, dass auch außerhalb der Hardcore-Fanbase Spieler gewinnen konnte.


Inzwischen ist das Spiel so gut etabliert, dass es nicht so einfach zu verdrängen sein wird. Und in einem Hauruck-Verfahren durch ein einziges Konkurrenzspiel wird das schon gar nicht passieren.

Wenn dann wird WoW nur irgendwann langsam rückläufige Spielerzahlen erfahren, bis die ganzen nicht-Hardcore-Fans aufgehört haben und nur ein paar Millionen Spieler übrig sind.


----------



## Kelrok (20. Oktober 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Schaut euch einmal das Video auf der Homepage von Guildwars 2 an und bildet danach eure Meinung.
> http://www.guildwars2.com/de/



Das Video mag vielleicht toll sein, aber eine feste Meinung zu bilden bevor man das eigentliche Spiel selbst gespielt hat ist, wie man schon an den vorherigen "WoW-Killern" gemerkt hat, humbug.


----------



## DaScAn (20. Oktober 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Schaut euch einmal das Video auf der Homepage von Guildwars 2 an und bildet danach eure Meinung.
> http://www.guildwars2.com/de/



Das Video hat mich davon Überzeugt weiterhin WoW zu spielen.


----------



## Lord Aresius (20. Oktober 2010)

Gatar schrieb:


> ............und nur ein paar Millionen Spieler übrig sind.



Und selbst mit paar Millionen nur hätte WoW dann von allen MMOs noch meisten Spieler.


----------



## Al_xander (20. Oktober 2010)

Gibt genau ne fast gleiche Frage: Warum ist AC/DC so erfolgreich ? xD
Weil Bon Scott seine Seele an den Teufel vk hat, und er ihn 1980 mitgenommen hat


Bei Blizz weiß ich net wer da in die Gaming Hölle gegangen ist

Das ist meine Theorie ^^


----------



## Landerson (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Mr. T. Eufel hat auch ueberall seine Finger im Spiel


----------



## Tikume (20. Oktober 2010)

Wow hatte den Vorteil, dass es zu einer Zeit kam in der es kaum Konkurrenz gab und dass die Mehrheit der SPieler sich das Spiel nur gekauft haben weil was mit Warcraft dran stand. Die hatten MMO's vorher nicht mal angespeilt und suchten den Speichern-Button.
Und bei MMO's ist es dann halt immer zuträglich wenn sie sich ein paar Jahre entwickeln können.

Sein wir mal ehrlich, Wow zu Release hatte nicht viel. Ich war spätestens mit 40 gelangweilt und mit 52 war ich zurück in meinem alten MMO. Der gleiche Effekt den man in vielen neu releasten MMO's feststellt.

Ich bezweifle dass es nochmal ein Killer-MMo geben wird. Zuviele Firmen wollen ein Stück vom Kuchen. Wow wird irgendwann zu alt werden und der Markt teilt sich in viele "kleinere" MMO's auf.

Aber es muss auch keinen allgemeinen Wow-Killer geben. Mich interessiert nicht ob 12 Millionen Wow spielen, mir reicht es wenn in meinem Lieblings-MMO genug Leute da sind dass es weiterlebt und sich gut spielen lässt.

Und was MMO's angeht die mich bisher wirklich gefesselt haben zähle ich Wow nicht wirklich dazu. Das waren Ultima Online, Star Wars Galaxies und vielleicht noch Dark Age of Camelot.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (20. Oktober 2010)

WoW ist einfach stimmig.
Da stimmt alles,

Super balance
(schere ist op, sagt das papier, aber stein ist balanced) aber im ganzen gesehen ist sie wirklich top

Richtige Grafik
kein bling bling, kein kitsch, neutral eben
und auch die Anforderung stimmen, schließlich kann die masse erfolgreich spielen.

Gameplay
Dazu muss man Eigentlich nichts sagen oder?
Das einzige was in WoW op ist ist das gameplay 

Einstieg
Einfach & schnell
Die Spielmechanik kann leicht begriffen werden und macht von der ersten Sekunde an Spaß

Berufssystem
Auch top, schnelle aufstiegsmöglichkeit und gewinnpotential schon ab untersten Stufen
und keinesfalls eine sache der unmöglichkeit

Spieleranzahl
12 mil. - passt

Ich hab mit sicherheit was vergessen, aber es gibt einfach kein Spiel was diese Punkte
in einer annähernden Perfektion wie wow wiedergibt.


----------



## Psalmensang (20. Oktober 2010)

Warum nutzen 90% der PC Besitzer ein Microsoft Betriebssystem und kein Linux-Derivat?

... genau deswegen ist Wow zu Recht der Platzhirsch.


----------



## Bragnok (20. Oktober 2010)

für mich gibt es eigentlich nur einen grund, warum wow so erfolgreich wurde - und der ist: geld
es existierten schon etliche mmos vor wow, aber bei keinem spiel wurde so viel werbung und marketing geschaltet wie bei wow (blizzard hatte vorher schon ein beträchtliches vermögen und konnte sich die riesige werbung leisten). dadurch hat wow von anfang an einen großen pool an abonnenten gehabt, welches das spiel voran getrieben haben - bis heute und auch noch in zukunft....

der einzige wow-killer, den ich in (hoffentlich) nächster zeit sehe, ist diablo 3 - blizzard wirds nicht kümmern


----------



## Tikume (20. Oktober 2010)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> Warum nutzen 90% der PC Besitzer ein Microsoft Betriebssystem und kein Linux-Derivat?



Weil es dafür nunmal die meiste Software (insbesondere Spiele) gibt?


----------



## Shelung (20. Oktober 2010)

Das ihr immer denkt das etwas wie gw2 sofort wow killt. omg-.-

A verbessert sich wow imemr wieder bzw wird es ausgebaut.

b ist es das angenehmste spiel für leute die einfach gerne durch eine welt spazieren. gerade eltere personen sind keine fans von diesen asia angehauchten spielen. *beziehe icha uf diese glitzer welt*

c es hat 12 millionen spieler. GW2 hat egal wie gut es ist nciht von anfang an 12 millionen spieler.

Da es erstmal einen großen verkauf hat mit einigen 100 tausend. Dann hauen einige ab. Dann muss sich das spiel erst langsam aufbauen mit spielern durch freunde und freundes freunde.
Ja genau so werden spiele berühmt. 


Und selbst wenn. Was bitte! macht ein spiel besser wenn es mehr spieler aht als wow.
Das heißt noch lange nicht das wow damit die server auschaltet und alle abhauen xD


----------



## Kuisito (20. Oktober 2010)

So, Instanzserver sind offline, komm mit meinem Charakter nicht rein.

Mein Beitrag dazu:

Was WoW so besonders macht? Eigentlich garnichts. Man muss farmen, sinnlos quest-mobs toeten, eigentlich wie in jedem normalen [sinnlosen] MMO.
Das was es so besonders macht, aus meiner Sicht, ist das es die Masse ist, die das Spiel spielen. Die Graphik ist auch nicht mehr der Hit, aber es ist ja nich das was wichtig ist. Wie gesagt, es ist die Community, die das Spiel so besonders macht, obwohl sich diese, sagen wir mal, seit der letzten Erweiterung um einiges verschlechtert hat. Ich meine das Spiel macht schon Spass, aber irgentwann muss auch der Koenig seine Krone weggeben. 

Was der naechste WoW-Killer wird? Keins. Denn jedes MMO ist anders aufgebaut und hat auch andere Spieler als Ziel. WoW kann sich nur selber die Krone abgeben, entweder wenn es total versagt, oder weil es einfach zu eintoenig fuer die Spieler ist, was es eigentlich schon ist.

Ich persoenlich werde, hoehstwahrscheinlich, zu Guild Wars 2 wechsel, und nein, nicht wegen der Graphik, sondern weil es in meinen Augen ein gutes MMO wird, und es mich voll und ganz von der Story, und vom Gameplay ueberzeugt hat. Ausserdem suche ich etwas neues, das nicht schon gekaut und ausgespuckt wurde.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Oktober 2010)

Was ein WoW-Killer ist, muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Da sind die Geschmäcker verschieden.

Will jetzt keine Werbung machen, aber seit ich Darkfall zocke und genieße, würde ich WoW (oder Spiele ähnlichen Genres, á la Themepark MMO) nichtmal mehr geschenkt oder mit einer Kneifzange anfassen. *schauder*


----------



## Odes (20. Oktober 2010)

der top wow killer im moment ist blizzard selbst


----------



## Moktheshock (20. Oktober 2010)

nummer5 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keinen google - Killer?



weil die alles kaufen was gefährlich wird^^


----------



## Kuisito (20. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Zocolol (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Buffed

Also ich sehe GW2 nicht als WoW Killer, denn die ganzen Kosten nur mit dem Verkauf des Spiels zu decken wird ne harte Nuss. Ich denke dadurch wird der Support stark leiden und neue Inhalte wird es so gut wie nie geben. Ich glaube schon, dass einige WoW-Fans auch mal auf der Suche nach einer neuen Herrausforderung sind und sich deshalb mal diesem Spiel zuwenden. Jedoch werden die WoW-Helden ihren Durst nach Untoten, Geistern und Monstern früher oder später wieder in WoW stillen. WoW ganz klar bestes MMO! 12 Millionen Spieler wer kann sich damit schon messen. Ausser vlt. ein anderes MMO aus dem Hause Blizzard. Vlt. World of Starcraft  wer weiss!!!


----------



## Aske333 (20. Oktober 2010)

Man darf nicht vergessen, daß Blizzard sieben Jahre unbezahlte Entwicklung in WoW gesteckt hat, alleine für Classic. Das kann sich heute einfach keine Firma mehr erlauben. Man sieht super an Beispielen wie Warhammer Online, was dann passiert. Warhammer hatte sicher das Potential ein WoW-Killer zu werden, allerdings mußte es zu früh veröffentlicht werden, zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo es wirklich nur halbfertig war. Genau wie Age of Conan, oder auch Aion. Das lassen sich die Leute heute nicht mehr gefallen, weil es genug Alternativen gibt.
Meiner Einschätzung nach gibt es noch genau zwei Publisher, die sich jahrelange Entwicklung ohne Einnahmen leisten können. Und das sind Blizzard und EA. 
Blizzard verfolgt hier die Strategie der Qualität. Auch wenn jetzt einige lachen und über die bugs schimpfen, gibt es meiner Meinung nach kein vergleichbar komplexes Projekt mit sowenigen Bugs. Im Normalfall kommen auf 1000 getestete Zeilen Quellcode eines Entwicklers 2-3 Fehler, die auch beim Testen nicht gefunden werden können. WoW besteht aber aus hunderten Millionen Zeilen Quellcode. Ein Nichtentwickler kann sich sowas eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen.
EA hingegen verfolgt die Strategie der schnellen Veröffentlichung, Massenware. Da wird vorher ausgerechnet wieviele Kopien verkauft werden müssen, bis sich die Entwicklung rentiert hat und das wars auch schon für EA. Die Werbemaschinerie und gefakte nachgerenderte "Ingame" Trailer besorgen den Rest :-).

Also man kann über Blizzard schimpfen wie man will, sie leisten schon sehr gute Arbeit im Vergleich zu anderen Publishern. Und ich bin der festen Überzeugung, daß in den nächsten Jahren auch kein WoW Killer mehr kommen wird.


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> weil die alles kaufen was gefährlich wird^^



Der ist echt gut....


----------



## Emplic (20. Oktober 2010)

denk auch, dass es an der erfahrung des entwicklerteams liegt.

wow ist einfach ein sau geiles spiel... komisch, dass immer so viele leute drüber flamen! wahrscheinlich einfach nur des flamens wegen


----------



## Kehrin (20. Oktober 2010)

Es liegt einfach daran das WoW (wie ein Diamant) schon 5 Jahre geschliffen wird. Wenn ein Spiel auf den Markt kommt ist es Frisch und verbuggt, also keine Bedrohung für WoW, aber wenn es gut aus sieht, dann wirft Blizzard die Patch Maschine an und haut genau zu Release Date einen fetten Contant Patch raus das alle je schön da bleiben wo sie sein sollen, nämlich bei WoW


----------



## Ceiklyon (20. Oktober 2010)

Ob es in den nächsten Jahren einen Wow Killer geben wird? 

Sehr unwahrscheinlich. Aber 100% erscheinen MMOs die besser werden als World of Warcraft. Guild Wars 2 z.b


----------



## Gnorfal (20. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Wie schon der Titel erahnen laesst geht es mal wieder um die sogenannten WoW Killer.
> Gibt es sie ueberhaupt oder sind sie nur ein Mythos?
> 
> Und warum schafft es scheinbar kein Spiel WoW "vom Thron su stossen".
> ...



Ob es "WoW-Killer" gibt, weiss ich nicht. Wohl aber, dass Du zu den "Deutsch-Killern" gehören musst :-)


----------



## xTony montana (20. Oktober 2010)

Leoxxar schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Gw2 WoW vernichtend schlagen wird. Aber im Moment ist nunmal jedes andere MMO Müll.



das haben die leute bei aion auch gesagt


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Es ist halt eine weltmarke die genug geld hat um werbung zu machen. es es wie bei cola.
es gibt so viele colas von verschiedenen firmen aber coka cola wird trotzdem am meisten gekauft.
auserdem ist der suchtfaktor sehr groß und vllt wird man ja vom kollegen "angefixt"
und je mehr leute spielen desto größer der hype desto mehr kunden bekommt man.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. Oktober 2010)

Weil es bis jetzt kein MMO geschafft hat so eine flüssige Spielmechanik zu schaffen.


----------



## Loina (20. Oktober 2010)

wow ist halt das geilste spiel überhaupt,muss man so stehnlassen.
und ich bin auch nach knapp 5 jahren,immer noch gefesselt =) 
kla hat man auch mal auszeiten gehabt,oder was anderes getestet aber am ende landet man doch immer bei wow^^

jetzt noch was kurzes zu gw 

gw 1? scheisse =)
gw 2? zwar besser aber immer noch scheisse 

das spiel wird seine spieler haben ganz kla,aber mehr auch nicht =)

Ich sehe in nahher zukunft kein spiel was mich vom hocker reissen würde,dumme mmorpg mit manga grafik brauch ich nicht,und überhaupt spiele aus asien alles der gleiche schrott.

viel spass noch


----------



## schickedim (20. Oktober 2010)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> einfach total lange erfahrung... es ist ja so gut wie unmöglich direkt ein spiel rauszubringen, dass vom stand her ist wie ein spiel, dass 5 jahre alt ist.
> 
> 
> wow war am anfang auch nich so das mega schnittchen und würde es jetzt erst neu rauskommen, so wie es damals war, wäre es kein konkurrent gegenüber WAR, hdr etc.
> ...



herzlichen glückwunsch zum quadruple post

btt:
Es liegt auch zum großen Teil an Blizzard, viele Leute denken überall wo Blizz draufsteht muss gut sein.


----------



## Kritze (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es von Pacman ne MMORPG Variante gibt, dann gibts nen WoW Killer ... also geduld dich bis ... Frühjahr 2011 dann soll SWTOR kommen, schaun ob des eins wird :O


----------



## Ceiklyon (20. Oktober 2010)

xTony schrieb:


> das haben die leute bei aion auch gesagt



Aion wurde kein Wow-Killer. Das wird wohl kein Asiatisches MMO @ Grinden.


----------



## Sarvan (20. Oktober 2010)

WoW? Fein ausgearbeitete Story, lange Entwicklungszeit => Viele Details und Spielinhalte. Die Meisten sind nur auf schnellen Profit aus, entwickeln ein MMo mit Bomben Grafik (Was beim heutigen Standard erheblich leichter ist als zB. eine große Story zu entwerfen), welches aber ein mieses Spielsystem etc. hat.


----------



## Boddakiller (20. Oktober 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Herrlich nicht mehr so gelacht.
> 
> WoW war NICHT das erste MMO!!!!



omg. er hat geschrieben es war EINES der ersten, nicht DAS erste. Und trotzdem war und ist es das beste(=meistgespielte). 
Und das WoW dadurch einen extremen Vorteil hat, nämlich so extrem viel content, dass es so ziemlich niemand mit einem neuen Spiel nachh oder einholen kann.

denken > posten.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Loina schrieb:


> dumme mmorpg mit manga grafik brauch ich nicht,und überhaupt spiele aus asien alles der gleiche schrott.




die grafik stört mich eigentlich nicht aber ich hasse ingame shops und um wirklich vollen genuss des spieles zu kommen etwas extra zu bezahlen (ja ich weiss bei wow muss man auch zahlen, dafür hat man hat zugriff auf alle items)


----------



## Squall67 (20. Oktober 2010)

Denke es liegt daran das WoW damals einzigartig war und die Leute heute so viel Zeit in ihre Accounts gesteckt haben das es ihnen viel zu schwer fällt aufzuhören besonders da das Spiel immer in regelmäßigen Abständen weitergeführt wird und weiterentwickelt wird. außerdem kommt es mir in jedem anderen MMORPG so vor als ob mir etwas fehlen würde was es aber in WoW gibt, also WoW ist meiner Meinung nach das kompletteste MMORPG auf dem Markt.
Ob jemals ein anderes spiel an WoW rankommt? Ja das wird sicherlich so sein aber bis dahin verstreichen mit sicherheit noch ein paar Jahre das geschieht sicher nicht von heute auf morgen.


----------



## Loina (20. Oktober 2010)

SWTOR da musste ich jetzt lachen
ein star wars spiel ^^
wird natürlich auch seine spieler haben =)


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Kritze schrieb:


> Wenn es von Pacman ne MMORPG Variante gibt, dann gibts nen WoW Killer ... also geduld dich bis ... Frühjahr 2011 dann soll SWTOR kommen, schaun ob des eins wird :O




ein mitarbeiter meinte schon SWTOR wird ne gurke, schade eigentlich. aber ich werd auch testen =) 
was mich mehr intressiert wäre warhammer 40k online


----------



## Loina (20. Oktober 2010)

spiele mit item shop sind meistens echt verarsche,da löhnst du viel mehr.
da bezahl ich lieber eine feste summe im monat,und weiss was ich habe.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Loina schrieb:


> spiele mit item shop sind meistens echt verarsche,da löhnst du viel mehr.
> da bezahl ich lieber eine feste summe im monat,und weiss was ich habe.




genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Qataqo (20. Oktober 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Also ich finde es ein Mythos. WoW ist zwar in letzter Zeit sehr Verbuggt undso, aber kein Spiel kommt an WoW dran.
> *Aber WoW wird mindestens nur noch 2 Jahre gut laufen.*



genial


----------



## Annovella (20. Oktober 2010)

"Alte" Spiele haben einen riesigen Vorteil: Sie sind schon eher bekannt als neuere und haben schon eine Menge Fans.
Größtes Beispiel neben WoW ist CS1.6, das spiel ist 10 Jahre alt und immernoch besser als jedes andere Ego-Shooter-Spiel, selbst coD2 Mw2 hat es nicht geschafft zu ersetzen.
CS 1.6 wurde nur vernachlässigt in den Jahren, wodurch Server und und und schlechter geworden sind, ansonsten wäre das Spiel, wie WoW der King in einem Computergenre.


----------



## Elvaras459 (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich mag WoW wegen der Story von Warcraft  wenn man die Kampagnen gezockt hat und die ganzen Figuren gesehen hat und die Story dazu kennt ( welche einfach nur genial ist ) dann ist es ein geiles Feeling dem Boss wie z.B. Arthas aufeinmal selbst gegenüber zu stehen auch wenns nur ein Boss im Spiel ist^^


----------



## Saladarxyz (20. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Wie schon der Titel erahnen laesst geht es mal wieder um die sogenannten WoW Killer.
> Gibt es sie ueberhaupt oder sind sie nur ein Mythos?
> 
> Und warum schafft es scheinbar kein Spiel WoW "vom Thron su stossen".
> ...



wow ist einfach das beste mmo was es gibt. alle anderen mmo's haben bei wow geklaut (ja wow hat auch geklaut aber das geklaute gut umgesetzt was die anderen net geschaft haben) oder neues eingebracht was total grottik war.
zb age of conan eigentlich genial von der idee nur man langweilt sich tierisch, das selbe bei warhammer.


----------



## ÜberNoob (20. Oktober 2010)

wow-killer? gibt es doch. Blizzard


----------



## Drakhgard (20. Oktober 2010)

Ganz einfach: Weil die Konkurrenz schlechte Konditionen bezüglich Release hat oder einfach nur von grundauf idiotisch ist.

95% aller Fails beruhen auf zu frühe Releases, fehlender Lokalisierung, Server- und Anwendungsinstabilität und - vor allem - einem schlechten Handling (sprich: scheiß Steuerung, scheiß Interface). Man konzentriert sich zu sehr auf "Innovationen", als auf den wesentlichen Dingen. That's it.


----------



## Terrorprime (20. Oktober 2010)

Habe hier jetzt mal alles gelesen und ich denke es gibt viele Gründe....

....was WoW aber ausmacht ist der leichte Zugang!!!!


einmal auf die HP 10 Tage testen und zack bist dabei...... ohne großen Aufwand, alles kinderleicht.....


Ich spiele "nur" WoW und das genau aus diesem Grunde...habe mit MMO nie was am Hut gehabt und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, will ich das auch nicht.

Sollte es WoW mal nicht mehr geben, dann werde ich wieder meinen guten alten Bundesliga Manager von EA Spielen 

lg


----------



## flohdaniel (20. Oktober 2010)

Genau so kannst du fragen, warum wir in Deutschland seit Äonen die gleichen Parteien (in unterschiedlichen Konstellationen) als Regierung haben....

...die Menschen sind zufrieden, solange sie gemütlich ihrem Dasein fristen können, und nehmen dabei auch -rational nicht begründbar- etliche Nachteile und negative Entwicklungen in Kauf.


----------



## xxMardooxx (20. Oktober 2010)

omg, wow als das erste mmo zu bezeichnen is fail...davor war daoc, und das war glaub das erste 3'd person mmo das es gab, bzw was ich halt so gekannt hab. ultima is ja auch noch nen stückchen älter, und verdammte scheisse, nichts kommt an das feeling von daoc ran... mit ner sg irgendwelchen dummen noobs umrubbeln kannste in wow einfach ned.


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Oktober 2010)

wow hat in meinen augen nur eins geschafft..ne community, die die deutsche sprache aufs schlimmste vergewaltigt...


ps: nichts wird je an daoc rankommen vom spielgefühl


----------



## Pepitoz (20. Oktober 2010)

Es wird in sofern kein WoW killer geben, bis es keine Spielübergreifende Chats geben wird. Ich denke die meisten der 11 millionen Spieler hätten vom Prinzip schon lust ein anderes MMO zu spielen, nur sie haben keine lust oder trauen sich nicht mit WoW aufzuhören da sie dann alle ihre Ingame bekannten akA Freunde / Arenapartner / Gildenmitglieder o.Ä zu verlieren. Für viele ( mich eingeschlossen) ist WoW sowieso momentan nurnoch ein Chatroom mit netter Grafik. 
Gäbe es sowas wie das Battle-Net system aus WoW auch Hersteller / Spielübergreifend wäre WoW ganz sicher nichtmehr "der" Platzhirsch sondern andere Spiele wie Aion / Lotro etc wären wesentlich besser besucht.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

WAR war schon geil wenn es um pvp geht. Außerdem hat Warhammer( nicht das mmo) ne längere geschichte hinter sich als warcraft.
Früher habe ich auch warhammer als tabletop gespielt wo es ja immernoch erfolg hat (ich vermisse es meine figuren anzumalen)
Aber was sie draus gemacht haben ist wirklich schade. und wenn man jemand die leitung über ein spiel gibt der kein plan von der materie hat und nur jaja sagt ist zum scheitern verurteilt.

So ich werd jetzt nochmal versuchen mich in wow einzulogen


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Pepitoz schrieb:


> Es wird in sofern kein WoW killer geben, bis es keine Spielübergreifende Chats geben wird. Ich denke die meisten der 11 millionen Spieler hätten vom Prinzip schon lust ein anderes MMO zu spielen, nur sie haben keine lust oder trauen sich nicht mit WoW aufzuhören da sie dann alle ihre Ingame bekannten akA Freunde / Arenapartner / Gildenmitglieder o.Ä zu verlieren. Für viele ( mich eingeschlossen) ist WoW sowieso momentan nurnoch ein Chatroom mit netter Grafik.
> Gäbe es sowas wie das Battle-Net system aus WoW auch Hersteller / Spielübergreifend wäre WoW ganz sicher nichtmehr "der" Platzhirsch sondern andere Spiele wie Aion / Lotro etc wären wesentlich besser besucht.




dafür gibts ts


----------



## Xariade (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe neben WoW auch schon Aion und GuildWars ausprobiert, weil ich einfach die monatlichen Abogebühren leid hatte. Ich bin jedoch nach ganz kurzer Zeit immer wieder zu WoW zurückgekommen. Wenn man mit Wow "angefangen" hat und sich dadurch einen Freundeskreis, einen Stammraid und/oder eine Gilde aufgebaut hat, wird man jedes andere Spiel mit WoW vergleichen und alleine aufgrund der Community wieder zu WoW zurückkehren.
GuildWars 2 wird sicher nicht der WoW Killer werden, da bei diesem Programm der Char wieder von 0 angefangen werden muss (wurde mir so zumindest von einem GW Spieler so erklärt) und man alles neu "erlernen, erkunden und erforschen". Daher werden auch sicherlich nicht alle GW Player sich dieses Programm zulegen, weil dadurch die Investitionen in den bestehenden Char hinüber sind....

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen gleichgesinnten WoW-Fans allzeit eine niedrige Latenz und viel Würfelglück...


----------



## thedda (20. Oktober 2010)

Weil die story einfach awesome ist... weil es auf wc3 aufgebaut, dass das beste strategiespiel ever ist ...
weil blizzard genial im balancen ist(mimim grad gar ned gebalanced --> grad neuer patch... ausserdem ist es sowas von scheisse schwer mit so vielen verschiedenen innovativen klassen auszubalancen)
weil alles was blizzard macht genial ist
weil die community nett und freundlich ist...
weil die fanbase gigantisch ist...
weil die warcraft saga allgemein genial ist...


 	ich hab wirklich jedes spiel gespielt das rauskam... aber nichts... absolut NICHTS war nur ansatzweisse halb so gut

* !!!!!! weil WoW einfach das beste game ever ist !!!!!*


----------



## Tikume (20. Oktober 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> omg, wow als das erste mmo zu bezeichnen is fail...davor war daoc, und das war glaub das erste 3'd person mmo das es gab



Spontan fallen mir da Everquest1 und Anarchy Online ein. Meridian59 war zwar 3D aber wohl First Person.


----------



## Novaneo (20. Oktober 2010)

Warum es kein WOW Killer gibt ? Weil Blizzard im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern nicht nur Spiele Oberflächlich betrachtet sondern viel Wert auch auf Kleinigkeiten legt. Die ganze Atmosphäre von WOW von den Bewegungen, Gestiken, Umgebungsmusik usw. das fesselt imho die Spieler. Und das Ausgeklügelte Itemsystem und die Berufe, Auktionshaus, Mail usw. Lustige Events. Das hab ich bis jetzt bei keinem der WOW Konkurrenten gefunden. Wo die anderen Spiele punkten ist die Grafik das ist glasklar, aber selbst mit der "alten" Grafik ist WOW der Überflieger. Dazu kommt dass WOW auch sehr Einsteigerfreundlich aufgebaut ist. 
Ich denke Blizzard bekommt auch ungewollt mehr Zulauf von den anderen MMORPG Spielen. Die Spieler testen die anderen Spiele dann probieren sie einfach mal das "berühmte" WOW aus und bash...willkommen in der WOW Community.^^

Ich denke auch das WOW nur von WOW2 mal getoppt werden kann, also selbe Spiel quasi nur mit top Grafik.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

thedda schrieb:


> Weil die story einfach awesome ist... weil es auf wc3 aufgebaut, dass das beste strategiespiel ever ist ...
> weil blizzard genial im balancen ist(mimim grad gar ned gebalanced --> grad neuer patch... ausserdem ist es sowas von scheisse schwer mit so vielen verschiedenen innovativen klassen auszubalancen)
> weil alles was blizzard macht genial ist
> weil die community nett und freundlich ist...
> ...




durch solche aussagen braucht blizzard noch nicht mal werbung machen, das macht die community schon selbst.
und das mit dem balacing stimmt auch, wenn auch beim patchday manche klassen op sind aber auch das wird gefixt.
ich kenn kein spiel wo die balance so  stimmt wie in wow.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (20. Oktober 2010)

Weil WoW wirklich JEDER Horst zocken kann.

Soll heissen: 
Es wird einem alles nachgeworfen, geschenkt, hintern reingeschoben oder wie ihr es halt nennen wollt, wie in WoW. 
Ich denke WoW ist aus dem Grund ein so beliebtes MMO, weil die Spieler für andere Spiele gar nicht geeignet wären bzw. weil sie ihnen zu hoch oder zu anspruchsvoll wären.
Das bestätigt sich aus dem Grund, weil ich in jedem anderen MMO auf eine vernünftige Community gestossen bin (ingame).
In WoW ist das Niveau der Leute so tief gesunken, dass man das Gefühl hat von Kindern, grossen Kindern und ... Idioten umgeben zu sein.

Bsp.
Es wird als erstes immer ''geflamet'' und auch wenn der ''Flamer'' einsieht im unrecht zu sein, wird weitergemacht. 
Wie gesagt: Einfach total dämlich! 

So viele Leute mit denen ich seit Anfang Classic gespielt habe, haben aus dem Grund aufgehört, weil die Entwickler WoW seit BC mit jedem Patch anspruchsloser gestalten.
Flugmounts, Portsteine, Dungonfinder, Portale zu den Städten, Marken etc.
Jeder dieser Punkte sorgt dafür, dass Dinge die man noch aus Classic kennt nicht mehr möglich sind. 

Grüsse


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Novaneo schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das WOW nur von WOW2 mal getoppt werden kann, also selbe Spiel quasi nur mit top Grafik.




oder starcraft mmo


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Na weil WoW ganz einfach ein Wunder ist.


----------



## Drakhgard (20. Oktober 2010)

Terrorprime schrieb:


> ...was WoW aber ausmacht ist der leichte Zugang!!!!
> 
> 
> einmal auf die HP 10 Tage testen und zack bist dabei...... ohne großen Aufwand, alles kinderleicht.....




Das ist vorallem auch ein Hauptgrund! Man braucht nur auf die HP, erhält seinen Testacc und lädt ohne Probleme das Spiel runter.

Bei anderen Onlinespielen kann man sich durch hässliche, unübersichtliche oder übertriebene Flash-Websites durchklicken, die so oder so schon dumm rumladen und wo die Übersicht wie gesagt verloren geht. Rubriken sind oft schwammig gekennzeichnet und eine Anmeldung für Trial erfordert schon alles Mögliche, inklusive Zahlungsangaben etc...

Und dann noch das Downloaden und Installieren... auch oft schwammige Angelegenheiten.

Wären andere MMORPGs zugängliche und hätten eine übersichtlichere HP und eben auch eine Lokalisierung, etc... (von mir vorher genannt), dann würden die auch rund laufen.

Außerdem bedienen sich viele MMOs nur einer bestimmten Randgruppe


----------



## Korgor (20. Oktober 2010)

Atm ziehe ich jedes F2P-Game runter und melde mich für unzählige Betas an.
Aber leider kommt nix an WoW ran.

Letztens "Martial Empires" + "R.O.H.A.N. Vendetta" (beides Cloed Beta) angetestet.
Leider war der Spielspass bei "Martial" nach 2 Tagen und bei "Rohan" nach ~4h weg.

1tens liegt es meißt an der Grafik
2tens am Handling des Cha. und Interfaces
3tens, dass meißt die Gegenden total kahl sind.

Edit:
Andere p2p MMO´s zocke ich nicht, da ich endlich davon los kommen will.


----------



## Nerevar88 (20. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Wie schon der Titel erahnen laesst geht es mal wieder um die sogenannten WoW Killer.
> Gibt es sie ueberhaupt oder sind sie nur ein Mythos?
> 
> Und warum schafft es scheinbar kein Spiel WoW "vom Thron su stossen".
> ...



SIe haben einfach Erfahrung da es das älteste gute MMO ist, und sie verbessern laufend.
Außerdem haben sie durch die monatlichen Gebühren auch die notwendigen Mittel im Gegensatz zu den Free2Play-Spielen
Hinzu kommt das das Spielprinzip, die Welt und die Community einfach groß sind, man kann nicht nur wie in vielen Spielen langweilig grinden, sondern Questen, Inis machen (in großer Anzahl), Berufe skillen in vielen Variationen, man hat auswahl zwischen mehreren Zonen selbst in einem Levelbereich, es ist einfach genug Abwechselung vorhanden die das Spiel z.B. im Gegensatz zu Aion attraktiv machen, in dem man überwiegend farmt und kaum questet.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (20. Oktober 2010)

Novaneo schrieb:


> Warum es kein WOW Killer gibt ? Weil Blizzard im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern nicht nur Spiele Oberflächlich betrachtet sondern viel Wert auch auf Kleinigkeiten legt. Die ganze Atmosphäre von WOW von den Bewegungen, Gestiken, Umgebungsmusik usw. das fesselt imho die Spieler. Und das Ausgeklügelte Itemsystem und die Berufe, Auktionshaus, Mail usw. Lustige Events. Das hab ich bis jetzt bei keinem der WOW Konkurrenten gefunden. Wo die anderen Spiele punkten ist die Grafik das ist glasklar, aber selbst mit der "alten" Grafik ist WOW der Überflieger. Dazu kommt dass WOW auch sehr Einsteigerfreundlich aufgebaut ist.
> Ich denke Blizzard bekommt auch ungewollt mehr Zulauf von den anderen MMORPG Spielen. Die Spieler testen die anderen Spiele dann probieren sie einfach mal das "berühmte" WOW aus und bash...willkommen in der WOW Community.^^
> 
> Ich denke auch das WOW nur von WOW2 mal getoppt werden kann, also selbe Spiel quasi nur mit top Grafik.




Bioware? oO


----------



## thedda (20. Oktober 2010)

Kamos schrieb:


> Weil WoW wirklich JEDER Horst zocken kann.
> 
> Soll heissen:
> Es wird einem alles nachgeworfen, geschenkt, hintern reingeschoben oder wie ihr es halt nennen wollt, wie in WoW.
> ...




da hat wohl jm den lichkönig nicht beim first try gelegt...

ich spiel seit der beta und wow hat sich GANZ KLAR verbessert da sin die ganzen mimis wie du fehl am platz... das einzige was an wow nervt sin leute wie du



Kamos schrieb:


> Bioware? oO



Bioshock ist kein mmo du honkschronk

Edit: hups verlesen bioware ned bioshock... war und flair? die habens nicht drauf...


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Kamos schrieb:


> Bioware? oO




yeah bioware ftw


----------



## Nerevar88 (20. Oktober 2010)

Kamos schrieb:


> Weil WoW wirklich JEDER Horst zocken kann.
> 
> Soll heissen:
> Es wird einem alles nachgeworfen, geschenkt, hintern reingeschoben oder wie ihr es halt nennen wollt, wie in WoW.
> ...



Dann schau dir z.B. mal das Anspruchsvolle (Ironie Off) MMO "Fly for Fun" an, da besteht die Kampftaktik aus "Doppelklick, F1, F1. Doppelklick, tot" und der mit dem besseren Gear gewinnt automatisch.
Ähnlich läuft es in vielen anderen MMORPG's 
Insofern ja WoW ist einfacher geworden und nein das ist nicht überall gut aber auch Classic war frustrierend wenn man 40x Molten Core rennen durfte um ein Item zu kriegen, jedesmal 13 Leute die offline oder AFK waren laufend zu ersetzen und dann stundenlang am Trash zu wipen.
Aber hey, mit deiner Einstellung finde ich es gut das du abhaust, Leute wie dich brauchen wir eigentlich nicht^^


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

thedda schrieb:


> da hat wohl jm den lichkönig nicht beim first try gelegt...
> 
> ich spiel seit der beta und wow hat sich GANZ KLAR verbessert da sin die ganzen mimis wie du fehl am platz... das einzige was an wow nervt sin leute wie du




ich glaub das meint er mit geflamed =)
was wir eigentlich schnuppe. ist wenn mich einer flamed dann flame ich zurück. beleidigt mich jemand gibts ein igno und ein ticket und fertig


----------



## M0LiTZ (20. Oktober 2010)

also wenn ich jetzt ein anderes mmorpg zocke ist es was ganz anderes weniger zauber ... andere spielmechanik und weniger klassen meistens ... wow ist bei mir einfach das beste mmorpg und dabei wirds auch bleiben auch wenn ich immoment pause bis cata macche


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (20. Oktober 2010)

thedda schrieb:


> da hat wohl jm den lichkönig nicht beim first try gelegt...
> 
> ich spiel seit der beta und wow hat sich GANZ KLAR verbessert da sin die ganzen mimis wie du fehl am platz... das einzige was an wow nervt sin leute wie du
> 
> ...




Leute wie ich? 
Ja ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es dir kein spass macht zu lesen was Sache ist. 

Ûnd wenn du mal richtig lesen würdest, wäre es dir evtl. aufgefallen, dass ich nicht gesagt habe die Neuerungen seien ''scheisse'', sondern dass durch diese wichtige Dinge aus Classic wegfallen. 

BIOWARE ist eine Entwicklerfirma, niemand spricht von ''Bioshock''. oO

Ich sags ja...  
Genau darum hören viele auf, denn WoW ist voll mit Typen wie dir.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (20. Oktober 2010)

Woho die Fanboy's kommen! xD


----------



## vicaut (20. Oktober 2010)

Diablo 3 wird mal Dampf aus Wow nehmen. Dann wird man weitersehen.


----------



## krobel (20. Oktober 2010)

Für mich ist WoW auch eines der Besten MMO´s die es momentan gibt "aber" ich bin mal auf Rift: Planes of Telara gespannt wenn die sich nicht zu blöde anstellen könnte es was werden  was mich positiv stimmt ist das Ex Mitarbeiter von Dark age of Camelot & Warhammer Online am Spiel arbeiten


----------



## lopoo (20. Oktober 2010)

Wieso es keinen Wow-Killer gibt? Schaut euch mal die buffed-News an. Jede zweite handelt von Wow, damit buffed Provisionen absahnen und Blizzard werben kann. Simples Prinzip - grosse Wirkung.


----------



## Jester (20. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Wieso es keinen Wow-Killer gibt? Schaut euch mal die buffed-News an. Jede zweite handelt von Wow, damit buffed Provisionen absahnen und Blizzard werben kann. Simples Prinzip - grosse Wirkung.



Seit wann bekommt Buffed Provisionen von Blizzard?!
Mach dich nicht lächerlich!


----------



## Tikume (20. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Wieso es keinen Wow-Killer gibt? Schaut euch mal die buffed-News an. Jede zweite handelt von Wow, damit buffed Provisionen absahnen und Blizzard werben kann. Simples Prinzip - grosse Wirkung.



Normalerweise hätt ich ja jetzt gesagt: "Du unterschätzt die Intelligenz der User"


----------



## lopoo (20. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Seit wann bekommt Buffed Provisionen von Blizzard?!
> Mach dich nicht lächerlich!



Ach, und du kannst mir das Gegenteil beweisen?


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd auf jeden Fall Blade and Soul ausprobieren. Sieht einfach hammer aus 

http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded

Release: Unbekannt!

/Edit: Alle Videoscenen sind INGAME!  Das richtige gameplay video fängt ab ca. der hälfte oder so an. Am anfang ist es nur interview mit producer.


----------



## Xeith (20. Oktober 2010)

weil ihr WoW Spieler zu faul seit um zu wechseln


----------



## Jester (20. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Ach, und du kannst mir das Gegenteil beweisen?



uuh! Verschwörung! In Wirklichkeit bekommt buffed doch Provisinen von Osama und von Onkel Adolf, die zusammen in einem Bunker unter dem Nordpol wohnen und zusammen mit Aliens vom Mars WoW zocken!

Witzigerweise ist buffed kein eigenständiges Unternehmen, sondern ein Teil der Computec Media AG. Und die hat nun wirklich nichts mit WoW oder Blizzard zu tun.


----------



## lopoo (20. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Normalerweise hätt ich ja jetzt gesagt: "Du unterschätzt die Intelligenz der User"



Bei dir gibts leider nichts zu unterschätzen. Was kann man unterschätzen, was gar nicht vorhanden ist?


----------



## lopoo (20. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> uuh! Verschwörung! In Wirklichkeit bekommt buffed doch Provisinen von Osama und von Onkel Adolf, die zusammen in einem Bunker unter dem Nordpol wohnen und zusammen mit Aliens vom Mars WoW zocken!
> 
> Witzigerweise ist buffed kein eigenständiges Unternehmen, sondern ein Teil der Computec Media AG. Und die hat nun wirklich nichts mit WoW oder Blizzard zu tun.



Achja, Computec Media AG. Ja wenn das so ist - die können sicherlich keine Provisionen kassieren. Ich meine hallo - Computec Media AG. Kennt doch jedes Kind!


----------



## Tikume (20. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Bei dir gibts leider nichts zu unterschätzen. Was kann man unterschätzen, was gar nicht vorhanden ist?


Nun, vermutlich kann man es unterschätzen, wenn man nicht mal ansatzweise genug Intelligenz hatte um die Posts des anderen zu verstehen?


----------



## Jester (20. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Achja, Computec Media AG. Ja wenn das so ist - die können sicherlich keine Provisionen kassieren.



1. Sind Doppelposts unhöflich.
Und 2., gibt die Computec Media AG so lustige Geschäftsberichte usw. raus.
Tadaa! http://www.computec.de/index.cfm?menu=0105
Und jetzt find mir da einen Eintrag zu deinen Anschuldigungen! 
Derweil lache ich herzlich über dich.


----------



## lopoo (20. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nun, vermutlich man nicht mal ansatzweise genug Intelligenz hatte um die Posts des anderen zu verstehen?



Sagt derjenige, der nicht in der Lage ist, den einzigen Satz fehlerfrei zu verfassen? Wenn ich so ein Depp bin, wieso erklärst du mir deinen Satz nicht einfach? Schliesslich habe ich ihn ja nicht verstanden.

Gratuliere zum Fund des Editierknopfs.


----------



## moehrewinger (20. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Wieso es keinen Wow-Killer gibt? Schaut euch mal die buffed-News an. Jede zweite handelt von Wow, damit buffed Provisionen absahnen und Blizzard werben kann. Simples Prinzip - grosse Wirkung.



Was meinst du denn warum es buffed überhaupt gibt? Wird sich computec eines schönen Tages gedacht haben: "Oh, Ultima Online, Everquest und DaoC sind so bekannt da machen wir jetzt eine eigene Seite für Online RPG's" Der imense Erfolg von World of Warcraft ist doch der Grund warum Seiten wie buffed, mmo-champion etc. in dieser Größenordnung überhaupt existieren.

WOW war einfach zur richtigen Zeit da. Als es keine MMO-Konkurrenz für die breite Masse gab. Es war bestimmt weder das Allererste, noch das Innovativste. Es hat zig Sachen aus anderen bereits existierenden MMO's zusammengeklaut und neu verpackt. Aber es war halt so einsteigerfreundlich wie kein anderes zu der Zeit. Und da der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist, blieben die Leute auch dabei.
Die meisten WOW-Killer die kamen wurden halt oft schnell dahingeklatscht um möglichst sofort ein großes Stück von dem Kuchen zu bekommen. Das sie dann vor lauter Kürzungen, Fehlern und teils schlechtem Spieldesign, weil alles schnell schnell gehen mußte, über die eigenen Füße stolperten, braucht einem eigentlich nicht wundern.


----------



## lopoo (20. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> 1. Sind Doppelposts unhöflich.
> Und 2., gibt die Computec Media AG so lustige Geschäftsberichte usw. raus.
> Tadaa! http://www.computec....x.cfm?menu=0105
> Und jetzt find mir da einen Eintrag zu deinen Anschuldigungen!
> Derweil lache ich herzlich über dich.



Mein Gott, wie naiv bist du bitte? Glaubst du, dort steht alles drin?


----------



## jeef (20. Oktober 2010)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Weil die Konkurrenz schlechte Konditionen bezüglich Release hat oder einfach nur von grundauf idiotisch ist.



Dann hast du ja was mit der Konkurrenz gemeinsam.....
Meine Fresse denkt ihr überhaupt nach bevor ihr auf "Antworten" klickt. Mir wären solche von Grund auf dummen Aussagen
sogar im Internet peinlich....


----------



## Jester (20. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wie naiv bist du bitte? Glaubst du, dort steht alles drin?



Bwahahaa! Da muss alles drin stehen, sonst können die ihren Laden zumachen!
Troll besser!


----------



## Squall67 (20. Oktober 2010)

> ^1. Sind Doppelposts unhöflich.
> Und 2., gibt die Computec Media AG so lustige Geschäftsberichte usw. raus.
> Tadaa! http://www.computec....x.cfm?menu=0105
> Und jetzt find mir da einen Eintrag zu deinen Anschuldigungen!
> Derweil lache ich herzlich über dich.



Die Gelder die Computec von Blizzard bekommt sind schwarzgelder die dort fließen so muss es sein und nicht anders !


----------



## Tikume (20. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Sagt derjenige, der nicht in der Lage ist, den einzigen Satz fehlerfrei zu verfassen? Wenn ich so ein Depp bin, wieso erklärst du mir deinen Satz nicht einfach? Schliesslich habe ich ihn ja nicht verstanden.



Zu schade dass ich meine Posts Korrektur lese und bereits vor deiner Antwort editiert habe, nicht? 

Du bist doch nur angepisst seit wir dich heute Mittag durch den Kakao gezogen haben


----------



## Mondenkynd (20. Oktober 2010)

Blizz hat damals zur richtigen Zeit das richtige Spiel rausgebracht, was alles bietet und sich ständig weiterentwickelt......viele werden zu bequem sein irgendwo neu anzufangen, wo man nicht genau weiss wo es endet. Zumal ist WoW ausgereifter und schöner als andere Games.


----------



## lopoo (20. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Bwahahaa! Da muss alles drin stehen, sonst können die ihren Laden zumachen!
> Troll besser!



Mit dir lohnt es sich nicht mehr zu diskutieren. Du bist mir schlichtweg unterlegen.


----------



## Cryteki (20. Oktober 2010)

weil WoW ein Lvl 1500000 Epic rare mob ist


----------



## Xariade (20. Oktober 2010)

Also irgendetwas faszinierendes muss WoW ja schon an sich haben, der letzte Patch ist erst ne Woche her, es ruckelt und zuckelt an allen Ecken und Kanten, nach einer Woche ist es fast noch schlimmer als am Patchtag und trotzdem bleiben wir WoW weiterhin treu und ergeben. Wir vergnügen uns in diversen Foren weil die Server mal wieder komplett down sind, geben unsere Kommentare dazu ab und versuchen zeitgleich immer wieder uns endlich einloggen zu können.... Manche User die total unzufrieden mit Wow und dessen Spieler sind, lassen es sich nicht nehmen Ihre negative Einstellung preiszugeben, aber behalten selbstverständlich weiterhin ihren Acc, zahlen brav die Abogebühren um dann wieder in den Ingame-Channels auf den Spieler rumzuhacken die nen Tippfehler gemacht haben oder aus Unwissenheit eine falsche Antwort gaben... 
WoW und seine User ist einfach herrlich abwechslungsreich, erfrischend komisch und einfach rund um die Uhr einen Besuch wert.

Daher: Hat der restart der Realms funktioniert?


----------



## lopoo (20. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Zu schade dass ich meine Posts Korrektur lese und bereits vor deiner Antwort editiert habe, nicht?
> 
> Du bist doch nur angepisst seit wir dich heute Mittag durch den Kakao gezogen haben



Haha, und jetzt hast du deinen Satz durchgelesen? Die 1. Antwort habe ich übrigens zuvor abgeschickt. 

Wieso sollte ich deswegen angepisst sein? Es war wirklich amüsant, wie ein Teil dieser sogenannten Community reagierte, davon auch du. 

Du warst auch schon vor einem Jahr lächerlich.

Du schuldest mir noch eine Erklärung! Ich Depp!


----------



## Jester (20. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Mit dir lohnt es sich nicht mehr zu diskutieren. Du bist mir schlichtweg unterlegen.



Fuck man. Seit meiner Geburt such ich nach einem ebenbürtigen Gegner, ich, der ich immer spürte, unsagbares Potential tief in mir zu haben. Nun hab ich ihn gefunden. Den Endgegner, mir haushoch überlegen in all seiner Herrlichkeit. Die Herrschaft des Jesters ist vorrüber. Kniet nieder vor eurem neuen Anführer, lopoo!


----------



## Tikume (20. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich deswegen angepisst sein?



Du kämpfst wie eine Kuh.


----------



## ÜberNoob (20. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Ach, und du kannst mir das Gegenteil beweisen?



Ist jeder Schwachfug, den sich irgendwer aus dem Kopf drückt, wahr bis einem jemand das Gegenteil beweist?

ok, ich fang mal an: Deine Mutter wurde 9 Monate vor deiner Geburt nicht von deinem Vater geschwängert, sondern von Hoggers Wichtel (ja, damals war der noch Hexer)


Edit: Tante Edith macht mal die Tippfehler weg


----------



## lopoo (20. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du kämpfst wie eine Kuh.



Macht Sinn. Vor allem, da du auf den Rest meines Beitrags nicht eingehst.


----------



## Bandit 1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel zu fest in unseren Koepfen als das non plus ultra in MMOs?
> 
> Was ist euere Theory.



Ich kaufe eigentlich jedes neue MMO und was mache ich ? Klar, mit WOW vergleichen.

Nun bin ich auch noch sehr bequem und mag keine 200 Seiten Guides lesen. In WOW bin ich halt reingewachsen und habe so 
immer wieder was gelernt.

Guild Wars: Grafik hat mir nicht gefallen, Instanzierte Zonen, PVP - alles nicht mein Ding

Warhammer: war an sich gut - aber halt leider zu PVP lastig 

Herr der Ringe: der einzige echte Konkurrent - aber leider zu sehr an die Bücher gebunden - und ich will mein fliegen ! ^^

Conan: ok, schnell weiter (ich hab´nicht so viel Zeit, alles aufzuzählen was Müll war - soll ja besser sein, ich probiers aber nicht nochmal)

Runes of Magic (und einige andere "Free to Play" - ich-kann-die-Sau-rauslassen-ich-bin-total-anonym (was da abgeht, nein danke)

Tja, jetzt warte ich auf Star Wars und Guild Wars 2 (beide auf der GamesCon gesehen und bin echt gespannt)

Aber ob die WOW von Thron schuben ? Eher nicht.

Wer es mal schaffen wird ?






*WORLD OF WARCRAFT 2 *


----------



## Tikume (20. Oktober 2010)

War eigentlich nur ein Test ob Du zumindest auf einfachere Anspielungen reagierst.

Ach ja: Nicht bestanden


----------



## Ginkohana (20. Oktober 2010)

Nun...Ich denke Guild Wars und Star Wars the old Republic haben die Ambizonen gegen WoW zu bestehen.
Sollte Bioware sich Zeit lassen und ein komplettes, nicht verbuggtes Game rausbringen, dann sage ich dem Spiel eine rosige Zukunft vorraus.
In Sachen RPG gehört Bioware zu den Top 10.
Ich behaupte sogar, dass Bio mit OfflineRPGs mehr Erfahrung hat als Blizz.

Guild Wars 1 hatte schon gute Ambitionen aber im Endeffekt hat ArenaNet sich das selbst verbaut indem sie auf zu viel PvP setzten.
sollte es in GW2 einen brauchbaren PvE Content geben bzw. ein Contentkonzept so wird sich das Spiel auch halten.

Wow hält sich nur wegen der großen Community und aufgrund des bekanntheitsgrades


----------



## lopoo (20. Oktober 2010)

Eine Anspielung worauf Weltbewegendes denn? Ich begebe mich in der Regel nur auf tieferes Niveau, wenn es mein Gegenüber verlangt.


----------



## lopoo (20. Oktober 2010)

Eine Anspielung worauf Weltbewegendes denn? Ich begebe mich in der Regel nur auf tieferes Niveau, wenn es mein Gegenüber verlangt.


----------



## Romerus (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe da etwas einmal gelesen und der text ging so ungefär:

"Blizzard bekommt jz den großen stück kuchen den er in vorigen jahren verloren hat wo man Starcraft und Warcraft im battle.net online gegen andere spieler gespielt hat. ZB Starcraft wurde in hunderten von tausend exemplaren verkauft aber millionenweise online gespielt."

Also alles was Blizz damals wegen der piraterie "verloren" bzw nicht geerntet hat bekommt JZ zurückspendiert...

Online accounts lassen grüßen(derzeit die beste antipiraterie sache)

Fast jedes andere singleplayer spiel wird gecrackt und als piratexemplar gekauft...


----------



## vicaut (20. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du kämpfst wie eine Kuh.


Du kämpfst wie ein dummer Bauer. ^^
Du hast die Manieren eines Bettlers.


----------



## sharas1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Leoxxar schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Gw2 WoW vernichtend schlagen wird. Aber im Moment ist nunmal jedes andere MMO Müll.



Glaub ich nicht,das hatte man von z.b. aion auch behauptet^^


----------



## thedda (20. Oktober 2010)

lopoo schrieb:


> Ach, und du kannst mir das Gegenteil beweisen?



sieht ganz schön geil aus... aber die tussen nerven mich... die geräusche die die machn... und wie die aussehn... haha sooooooooooooooooooooooooo grosse brüste ... musste natürlcih sein


----------



## Tikume (20. Oktober 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> In Sachen RPG gehört Bioware zu den Top 10.
> Ich behaupte sogar, dass Bio mit OfflineRPGs mehr Erfahrung hat als Blizz.



Ein Offline-RPG ist aber etwas ganz anderes als ein MMO.
Ultima Online hatte z.B. jahrelang nicht eine einzige Quest oder Boss Encounter und ich könnte dir stundenlang Geschichten erzählen.
Bei einem MMO sollten die Spieler die Geschichte sein.

Es bringt z.B. wenig wenn the old republic super auf Max Level zu spielen ist und sich dann die Langeweile ausbreitet. Und Du kannst einfach nicht vorgefertigten Story-Content in dem Maße raushauen, dass es einen MMO-Spieler Monatelang hält.


----------



## lopoo (20. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Offline-RPG ist aber etwas ganz anderes als ein MMO.
> Ultima Online hatte z.B. jahrelang nicht eine einzige Quest oder Boss Encounter und ich könnte dir stundenlang Geschichten erzählen.
> Bei einem MMO sollten die Spieler die Geschichte sein.
> 
> Es bringt z.B. wenig wenn the old republic super auf Max Level zu spielen ist und sich dann die Langeweile ausbreitet. Und Du kannst einfach nicht vorgefertigten Story-Content in dem Maße raushauen, dass es einen MMO-Spieler Monatelang hält.



Wenn du mir schon nicht antworten willst, gib mir doch noch eine Erklärung deines höchst schwierigen Satzes. Ich habe ihn schliesslich nicht verstanden, musst du wissen, intelligenter Tikume.


----------



## sorahn (20. Oktober 2010)

WoW ist für alle was. Einsteiger-freundlich, Casual-freundlich, Hardcore-freundlich...und so weiter und so fort. Zudem kann man sich die Zeit mit bestimmt noch untertriebenen drölfmillionenundzwei Aktivitäten vertreiben. Sei es Questen, RP, einfach Azeroth erkunden oder mit anderen zu chatten. Es bietet einfach sehr viel. Zumindest seh ich das so


----------



## jls13 (20. Oktober 2010)

Durch Warcraft erlangte WoW direkt viel Ruhm und viele Spieler mit Interesse und dadurch hatten sie von Anfang an eine gewisse Fanbase, zudem war der Zeitpunkt parallel zu der großen Vermehrung von DSL-Flatrates peferktes Timing. 
Mir macht es Spaß, aber ich hatte jetzt auch wieder eine längere Pause und will nur nochmal vor Cataclysm reinschnuppern.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (20. Oktober 2010)

zitiere einfach mal mich selbst aus den newskommentaren hier auf buffed

WARNUNG!!!!!!  ... ich beziehe mich NICHT auf offizielle sachen sondern NUR auf meine eigene meinung



> blizzard ist immer noch top weil sies richtig machen:
> - die haben einen (zu 80%) super support , den f2p nicht bieten können
> - sie bauen (sie versuchen es wenigstens, machens aber besser als andere) eine coole story in ein mmo einzubauen ... zeigt mir bitte mal ein anders spiel das das so macht
> - sie verbessern ihr game immer wieder (meine meinung ... zb: das zauberrangsystem ... vorher immer für einen und den selben zauber minimum 20g ausgeben um ihn auf vollste power zu bringen ... jetzt nur einmal zahlen und gut ist)
> ...



gut klingt iwie merkwürdig, ist aber glaub ich verständlich was ich meine


----------



## heiduei (20. Oktober 2010)

das isn fantasy-game, da brauch ich keine reelle/n grafik/inhalte


----------



## Landerson (20. Oktober 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> zitiere einfach mal mich selbst aus den newskommentaren hier auf buffed
> 
> WARNUNG!!!!!!  ... ich beziehe mich NICHT auf offizielle sachen sondern NUR auf meine eigene meinung
> 
> ...



Uch gebe dir recht mit deinen (in)offiziellen Angaben .

@lopoo
Was ist dein Problem? Seit dem du heute angemeldet bist hast du noch keinen konstruktiven Beitrag gebracht. Nur dabei um stunk zu machen oder was?


----------



## Andvare (20. Oktober 2010)

bei wow machts die community, hab viele andere mmos ausprobiert und bin doch wieder bei wow gelandet, da stimmt halt auch das gesamtpaket,wow ist auch das einzige wo ich endcontent sah (und warcraft an sich spiel ich seit 1994^^) und letztendlich darf man auch nicht vergessen das blizzard das größte budget zurverfügung hat

hier mal so meine erfahrungen mit anderen mmos:

guildwars: eingeloggt, lvl 5 geworden, "hää wtf wasist denn das fürn gruppen/quest system" spiel deinstalliert

StarTrek- war ganz cool mit eigenem Raumschiff und so, aber sobald es vom schiff runter ging wars doof, vlt ist ja auch das scifi  nix für mich im mmo - würd ich gern nochmal an nem World of Starcraft testen 

herr der ringe: naja iwi fehlte mir da die dynamic, hätte vlt noch etwas weiter spielen sollen war eigganzcool - aber in wow spielen halt viele freunde  - ich fand aber die Mechanik vom Runenmeister cool, aber wie das so ist jeder klaut/lernt von jedem, so ist das neue solar/lunar system dem ziemlich ähnlich

lineage 2(mein erstes mmo) cooles klassensystem mit immer weiteren spezialisierungen(man fängt an als magier  oder krieger an alles weitere kommt im spielverlauf (1.DD/Heal->2.Beschwörer/stärkere DMGzauber)so das es am ende glaub 36 Klassen gab, wo sich die hauptrollen ähneln sich aber mit den Rassen doch etwas untescheiden) zum auswählen, startgebiete vor allem für elf und co war richtig gute spielatmosphäre, 
extrem auf massen pvp mit gilden ausgelegt, eigene burg erobern etc, hat sich lustig angehört die zauber dafür waren auf jedenfall interessant, die massen wiederbelebung vom bischof hätt ich in wow auch gerne  
also war ich gut 2 wochen rund um begeistert, dann ging es aus dem startgebiet raus, lvln wurd schwerfällig(so 1%am tag) war mehr am mana reggen als sonst was und jedes gebiet sah nahezu gleich aus,alles menschen gebiet, nix mehr mit der schönen elfenatmosphäre - und nebenbei liefen 40mann raids von bots rum

Aion - gleiche macher wie lineage - schönste grafik, leider nur im hintergrund, charakter und städten - wo ich die erste instanz betrat lief grad mein account aus - passte ganz gut :O auch wenns lvln bis dahin richtig spaß gemacht hat immerhin konnte man mit lvl 10 direkt seine klasse definieren, diesmal auf eine spezialisierung reduziert (magier->beschwörer/zauberer) dadurch bekam man direkt die recht starken fähigkeiten passend dazu, bis lvl 30 prima aber im endeffekt sah sonst alles doch gleich aus (cooles gimmick: beschworene elementare verändern ihr aussehen mit dem lvl)

FAZIT:unterm Strich war WoW immer noch am besten da es sich ja in den 5 Jahren auch ziemlich entwickelt hat, mal positiv mal negativ das ganze natülich subjektiv ^^ wotkl fand ich nacher doof als nach mit dem content nach naxx so viel geändert wurde -umso mehr erwarte ich von Cata zumal da viel reingepatcht wird was ich oben genannt schon positiv fand;

andere spiele bieten nur ne kurzweilige abwechslung, nach 2 monaten wowinaktiv lande ich doch wieder da- wenns auch nur ist um mal zu schauen was die anderen so treiben, mittlerweile habe ich gelernt das da ein Buch doch besser sein kann wie ein spiel was im endeffekt doch nur schlechter ist wie wow und wenn man dann mal ne weile was anderes macht, macht auch wow wieder spaß

was in den oben genannten spielen immer war und mir in wow fehlt ist die detailreichere charakter gestaltung, mit körperbau und größe sollte man doch etwas herumspielen dürfen da ich es doof find wenn mein priester genauso muskel bepackt ist wie der Conan verschnitt in an der front -aber auch da hoff ich noch auf nen patch :O

aber das wichtigste im spiel ist die atmosphäre, die ist bei blizz immer stimmig und nicht nur im startgebiet und dazu gibts immer gute passende musik (favorit:immersangwald)

so und jetzt les ich mien buch weiter:"ich bin dann mal offline"


----------



## Calvi (20. Oktober 2010)

7 Jahre Dark Age of Camelot das muss WoW bei mir erst einmal schaffen und DAoC hat nach wie vor immer noch das beste PvP/RvR system was es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt!


----------



## Landerson (20. Oktober 2010)

Calvi schrieb:


> 7 Jahre Dark Age of Camelot das muss WoW bei mir erst einmal schaffen und DAoC hat nach wie vor immer noch das beste PvP/RvR system was es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt!



Nur noch 2 Jahre - gogogo


----------



## Malchezzar (20. Oktober 2010)

nummer5 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keinen google - Killer?



www.wolframalpha.com

wart bis das komplett entwickelt is, dann kannst google im klo runterspülen


----------



## Nerevar88 (20. Oktober 2010)

WoW ist einfach noch Marktführer weil es um mehr geht als gute Grafik bzw. tolle Spritzl-Britzl-Effekte wie Aion sie bieten kann.
Viel wichtiger sind all die kleinen Details von denen ich vermute das 90% der WoW-Spieler sie nicht einmal bemerken.
Man merkt sehr viele humoröse Anspielungen wenn man mal genauer hinsieht statt nur auf Epics zu geiern und eine solche Detailverliebtheit kann einem das japanische Fließband-MMO nicht bieten, weder jetzt noch in Zukunft.
(Außerdem ist der Kritikpunkt, die Zauber sähen zu schlecht in WoW aus meiner Meinung nach völlig ungerechtfertigt, es ist logisch das ein Riese 10 kleine Feuerbälle aushält aber nicht das ein Riese 27 eingeschlagene Kometen erträgt ohne draufzugehen, da kam ich mir immer so lächerlich vor, nach dem Motto: "Toll ich kann einen riesigen glühenden Felsen auf einen Regenwurm werfen...nur leider überlebt der zwei davon")


----------



## Feldheld (20. Oktober 2010)

Blizz produziert und vermarktet seine Spiele bedeutend aufwendiger und besser als andere Hersteller. Den Rest besorgt das Publikum: wo Schiet ist, kommt Schiet hin. Der größere Teil der Spielerschaft wird einfach davon angezogen, daß bei WoW eben die meisten rumhängen. Woanders ist nix los, keiner will vereinsamen.


----------



## Arasouane (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn alle so faul sind wie ich: Faulheit 

Ich hab angespielt:
* HDRO
* AOC
* EQ2

Alles saugeil. In jeder Disziplin x-mal besser.

Ich hatte nur keinen Bock, mich in was neues einzulernen. Neue stats, neue items. Und dann noch so lange lvln. Nö...


Faul eben.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (20. Oktober 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Aber WoW wird mindestens nur noch 2 Jahre gut laufen.




Wenn du das sagst muss es wohl stimmen! 

Zum Thema: Weil jedes andere MMO Rotz ist. Das hat auch nichts mit Werbung zu tun. Bevor es WoW gab, haben sich längst nicht soviele für MMOs interessiert, einfach weil sie meist nach 1-2 Monaten scheiß langweilig wurden. Das ist das selbe wie bei CS, das sich ja auch rund 10 Jahre gehalten hat. Mittlerweile wird es höchstens von Modern Warefare 2 dominiert, aber alle anderen Shooter sind nach wie vor für die Tonne.


----------



## xerkxes (20. Oktober 2010)

Es ist wie bei Windows, warum gibt es keinen wirklichen Windows-Killer? Solange jeder Windows haben will werden sich andere kommerzielle Betriebssysteme weiterhin im Hintergrund halten müssen. Etwas zu entwickeln um den Monopolisten vom Thron zu stoßen würde wohl Kosten explodieren lassen und dieses Risiko ist verständlicherweise keiner bereit zu tragen. WoW kann sich nur selbst vom Thron stoßen oder einem Entwickler müsste mit kleineren Zielen und viel geringeren Möglichkeiten ein Überraschungserfolg gelingen.

Die Fangemeinde ist auch ein Riesenpunkt. Heute will jeder das ganze Internet voller Itemdatenbanken und Guides haben und das gibt es nur bei einer großen Fangemeinde. Neu erscheinende Spiele haben diese natürlich nicht von Haus aus, es wird allerdings verlangt, weil es durch WoW zur Gewohnheit wurde. So geht man halt wieder zum alten Spiel zurück und dem vielversprechenden Newcomer fehlen wieder die Mittel um weiterzuinvestieren.

Blizzard bedient den mainstream. MMORPGs, in denen man mit zu vielen Entscheidungen und daraus resultierenden Nachteilen konfrontiert ist überfordern den Großteil der Spielerschaft und schafft ab und an Frust (der in einem RPG aber meiner Meinung nach dazugehört). MMORPGs die mehr auf das RPG Wert legen sind niemals mainstreamfähig. Ein solches MMORPG fühlt sich mehr an wie ein shooter oder ein hack'n'slay, was Blizzard erkannt und umgesetzt hat. Gut finde ich das allerdings nicht. Blizzard überschüttet darüber hinaus die Spielerschaft mit Glückshormonen indem sie um jede Ecke für den Spieler loot und andere Belohnungen bereit hält. Zudem hat sich gegenüber Classic der relative Schaden extrem gesteigert wodurch sich jeder Spieler als ein gloreicher Held fühlt, der selten Hilfe benötigt. In vielen anderen MMORPGs ist das keineswegs der Fall, dort ist mal alleine ein kleiner Wicht und wird zu Gruppenspiel gezwungen, sowas wird erst Recht nicht vom mainstream angenommen.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (20. Oktober 2010)

Wobei für Windows aber auch die meiste (komerzielle) Software entwickelt wird. Es gibt nur sehr sehr wenige Programme, für die es für Windows keine gleichwertige Alternative gibt.


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Aion war gut, Warhammer war gut, AoC war gut. Es mangelte an Support.

Natürlich ist WoW sehr etabliert und es ist sehr schwer es "vom Thron zu stoßen".
Wie will man die ganze Arbeit, die Blizzard in dieses Spiel gesteckt hat, aufholen?

Es wird eines Tages einen würdigen WoW-Ersatz geben. Vielleicht sogar von Blizzard selbst. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Deligor (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass so schnell wirklich keiner WoW vom Thron kicken wird...Es sei denn Blizz bringt selbst eine Gute alternative raus 

Ich setze ja momentan noch ein wenig Hoffnung in GW2, da es ein völlig neues Spielprinzip haben soll...wenn das so sein sollte stellt sich dann nurnoch die Frage ob sich dieses Prinzip behaupten kann oder nicht. Von der Idee her würde ich im moment sagen, dass GW2 eine Chance hat. Blizzard kann allerdings im Gegenzug mit einer Menge Grundkapital auffahren, womit sich auch durchaus Vorteile schaffen lassen 


Mfg Del


----------



## Darkweed41 (20. Oktober 2010)

warum ist die erde rund ?


----------



## 666Anubis666 (20. Oktober 2010)

WoW ist schon seid Jahren Stink langweilig, aber es gibt einfach keine altanative...


----------



## teroa (20. Oktober 2010)

wow ist das erfolgreichste P2P spiel und wird es bleiben.. aber das erfolgreichste mmo ist es global gesehen nicht da gibt es einige F2P grindermmo die beileibe mehr spieler haben..

es gibt pve spiele die bei weiten bessa sind und auch mehr entcontent haben wie zb Eq2..aber was bringt es ein wenn es leider net genug spieler gibt und mann allein durch die gegent turnt


----------



## Renox1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Leoxxar schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Gw2 WoW vernichtend schlagen wird. Aber im Moment ist nunmal jedes andere MMO Müll.



Das haben die Leute bei Aion auch gesagt. Und?


----------



## KillerBee666 (21. Oktober 2010)

Killerbeef schrieb:


> Bei WoW passt eben alles.
> Die Grafik ist einfach unglaublich. Auch wenn sie total alt ist, ich finde, es ist das, was WoW mit ausmacht.
> Dann die Quests, die Inis, die Community...alles eben.
> Außerdem hat WoW den Vorteil, das es eins der erstem MMO's war, das rauskam.
> MfG



Hust.. vllt eines der Ersten von den Folgenden: WoW, WAR, HDRO.. GW? (bei GW ka^^)

Aber .. WoW kam 2005 Raus... gibt mmos z.b EQ seit.. 2000? Und Ultima Online usw... naja


----------



## schmetti (21. Oktober 2010)

Weil alles was "NEU" erscheint , trotzdem wie ein WoW Abklatsch wirkt. ( Interface u.s.w )


----------



## derwaynez (21. Oktober 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Aber WoW wird mindestens nur noch 2 Jahre gut laufen.



mindestens nur noch? ahh ja ok...na dann...und 2 jahre lang wird cataclysm noch laufen aber dann is es sicherlich nicht aus mit wow...


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (21. Oktober 2010)

nummer5 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keinen google - Killer?



Fragte sich Mark Zuckerberg über MySpace.


----------



## Chillers (21. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Wie schon der Titel erahnen laesst geht es mal wieder um die sogenannten WoW Killer.
> Gibt es sie ueberhaupt oder sind sie nur ein Mythos?
> 
> 
> Was ist euere Theory.



Die Idee war einfach genial. Ein Spiel mit Bewegungsfreiheit und das Zusammenspiel online.
Eine einfache Idee, die bisher nicht durch irgendwas übertrumpft wurde.
Sondern wenn, dann nachgemacht.
Wahrscheinlich hat Blizz zu genau dem richtigen Zeitpunkt das geniale anderer schon vorhanderer Onlinespiele ausgelotet, eine Prise *warcraft*- reputation beigemischt und die guten Leute, was Spieldesign etc. angeht parat gehabt.
Blizz hatte da ein Näschen wie die Leute, die durch Facebook oder Google berühmt und reich geworden sind.

Sie waren die ersten, die die kommerzielle Idee so konsequent umgesetzt haben.

Und bis heute fehlt ein neuer, bahnbrechender Gedanke.


----------



## blooooooody (21. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Wie schon der Titel erahnen laesst geht es mal wieder um die sogenannten WoW Killer.
> Gibt es sie ueberhaupt oder sind sie nur ein Mythos?
> 
> Und warum schafft es scheinbar kein Spiel WoW "vom Thron su stossen".
> ...



Es gibt viele faktoren, doch einige gibt es die das ausmachen hier sind meine Beispiele.

- Keine hohe Anforderung heisst auch, Leute die nicht so einen guten PC haben können es Spielen.
- Die Steuerung fühlt reifer an als in vielen anderen MMO's. 
- Einfach zu lernen, Schwer zu beherschen...
- zu anderen MMO's hat WoW viele Update's und neuen Inhalt
- BLIZZARD Produzierte seit Jahrezehnten schon nur ERFOLGREICHE und GUTE Spiele. Also ein KULTSTATUS-Boni.
- Es werden Patches nicht einfach HERZLOS hingeschissen wie es bei vielen MMO's passiert nur weil sie "NEUEN" Inhalt braucht...


----------



## Masterio (21. Oktober 2010)

dragon ball online, auf dieses spiel warte ich...


----------



## 666Anubis666 (21. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Normalerweise hätt ich ja jetzt gesagt: "Du unterschätzt die Intelligenz der User"



Top Tikume Top 






schmetti schrieb:


> Weil alles was "NEU" erscheint , trotzdem wie ein WoW Abklatsch wirkt. ( Interface u.s.w )


 WoW hat diese art von Interface erfunden ja ? HEHE


----------



## Branntwein (21. Oktober 2010)

Star Wars The old Republic wird eiiiiinige der ü-30-WoW-Spieler wechseln lassen  WENN es nur gut genug programmiert wird und funktioniert..... denn auch da, wie bei WoW, gibt es eine Story die vielen Leuten schon Jahrelang bekannt sind (Warcraft 1-2-3 => WoW / Star Wars! <-- punkt)


----------



## KillerBee666 (21. Oktober 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Top Tikume Top
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zugeben als ich das Beispiel las dachte ich noch okey ja nen paar sachen wirken gleich.. als ich dann hinten interface las.. dachte ich mir. Was erwartet der Schreiber hier bitte für nen Interface, Nen interface in RPGS sieht nunmal so aus.. und mir fällt kein anderes MMO ein was z.b unten (ich nutze das standart UI ja nicht) diese Greifenreiter als Umrahmung haben, und der rest sind doofe Zauberleisten.. und die sind nunmal in allen MMOS 4Eckig oder Kreisförmig die Könpfe... falls die Dreiecke hast, Alter man das ist ein feature was die Welt braucht!! Vllt gibts ja Bald Paralellogramm-Artige formen für deine Fähigkeitsknöppe!! :O


----------



## KillerBee666 (21. Oktober 2010)

Branntwein schrieb:


> Star Wars The old Republic wird eiiiiinige der ü-30-WoW-Spieler wechseln lassen  WENN es nur gut genug programmiert wird und funktioniert..... denn auch da, wie bei WoW, gibt es eine Story die vielen Leuten schon Jahrelang bekannt sind (Warcraft 1-2-3 => WoW / Star Wars! <-- punkt)



Das versteh ich grade nicht, wieso sind denn Ü30 leute eher an Story interessiert? (Mein vater ist 48 Zockt wow und ihn juckt die Story garnet) mich hingegen sehr. Vorallem aber hab ich bei Starwars den Eindruck zu vieles weis man schon vorallem die Derben Nerds. dies eh spielen werden das stimmt. Ansonsten erscheint mir das was ich gesehen habe eher als unansprechend (verstehe den Hype net) Die Grafik ist vllt "Technisch" besser als die von WoW.. rein "Optisch" gefällt sie mir z.b aber garnet und sie sieht echt Billig und Unliebsam aus. Das Kampfsystem? Omg.. die preisen ein kampfsystem an in dem man Folgendes Macht, Standart 1-2-3 Knöpfedrücken wie in Jedem RPG. Letztens hab ich nen Video gesehen wo nen Entwickler erstmal 30 Min lang darüber gelabert hat was fürn Tolles feature es ist das sie die Lichtschwerte so gemacht haben und programmiert haben das wenn zufällig beide gleichzeitig oder mit +- 0,5 Sekunden Zuschlagen es so aussieht als würden sie sich treffen, und es sprühen funken - für mich nen sehr sinnfreies Feature.


----------



## Gias (21. Oktober 2010)

Aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem auch mehr Leute bei mcdonalds zu finden sind als im Restaurant mit gutem Essen.


----------



## blooooooody (21. Oktober 2010)

Gias schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem auch mehr Leute bei mcdonalds zu finden sind als im Restaurant mit gutem Essen.



Weil sie Arm sind?
Entweder magste RTL oder du haste es anderst gemeint


----------



## KillerBee666 (21. Oktober 2010)

Gias schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem auch mehr Leute bei mcdonalds zu finden sind als im Restaurant mit gutem Essen.



Schnelles Essen für Wenig Geld.

WoW = Schneller Spaß für Wenig Geld? Naja.  Darüber läst sich Streiten.


----------



## Nightseed (21. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> ein mitarbeiter meinte schon SWTOR wird ne gurke, schade eigentlich. aber ich werd auch testen =)
> was mich mehr intressiert wäre warhammer 40k online



es gibt doch W40k online^^ spiel einfach DOW online^^ ne mal ehrlich wie soll den W40k online sonst aussehen ausser evtl als Ego_Shooter^^

btt
wow bleibt solang die top eins bis WoW2 kommt weil wie schon wie viele sagten es ist einfach zum richtigenzeitpunkt erschienen und es gibts auch schon lange das sie genuegend fuß fasssen konnten um erfolgrecih zu werden


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. Oktober 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Also ich finde es ein Mythos. WoW ist zwar in letzter Zeit sehr Verbuggt undso, aber kein Spiel kommt an WoW dran.
> Aber WoW wird mindestens nur noch 2 Jahre gut laufen.



ich kenne Leute die haben das selbe vor 2 Jahren gesagt


----------



## Gias (21. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Schnelles Essen für Wenig Geld.
> 
> WoW = Schneller Spaß für Wenig Geld? Naja.  Darüber läst sich Streiten.



Zumindestens im Vergleich zu den anderen bekannten Größen ist wow Leichtkost. Nirgendwo sonst kommst du so fix ins Spiel und anschließend ins Endgame rein.


----------



## Runenleser (21. Oktober 2010)

ich bin der Meinung einer der gründe ist, das bei wow alles dabei ist: man hat eine gute Hintergrund Story; ein ordentliches gameplay; annehmbare PVP Verhältnisse und ein gutes crafting System. einen von wow's vorteilen hat blizz ja leider in den wind geschlagen als sie die skillbäume verfriemelt haben. Weitere vorteile wären das es nicht nur auf einen markt abgestimmt ist, wie viele neuere spiele die mehr auf den asiatischen markt zugeschnitten sind und damit für die meisten westlichen spieler eher uninteressant. Ausserdem ist WoW kein ressourcen Monster wie AION zum beispiel, Ich kann WoW auch trotz stein alt Rechner noch spielen, wobei AION wohl auf meinem rechner nichtmal bis zum ladebildschirm kommen würde. Nächster Vorteil von Wow ist die gute einsteiger Freundlichkeit (auch wenn sie es mit dem letzten patch wohl zu gut damit gemeint haben). WoW überfordert einsteiger nicht Unmengen UI elemente, Anzeigen und 40 verschiedenen arten von Fähigkeiten. Aber der größte Vorteil den WOW hat ist nach wie vor seine Stammkunden, die schon seit Warcraft I die story verfolgen und WOW einfach ein teil ihres leben geworden ist.
Ich denke, für meinen Teil, das die einzige WoW vom thron zu stoßen ist, mit ähnlich guten Aspekten und einem besseren Bezahl system mit frei Monaten, oder Boni für Langzeitspieler aufzuwarten. Da aber die meisten Mmo Hersteller nur die $ zeichen in den augen haben und damit sich nur auf einen Aspekt, meistens die grafik, versteifen wird wohl WOW noch eine weile der Marktführer bleiben


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> - Es werden Patches nicht einfach HERZLOS hingeschissen wie es bei vielen MMO's passiert nur weil sie "NEUEN" Inhalt braucht...



Das ist ja wohl ein Scherz oder? Stichwort Patch 4.0.1?


----------



## Yiraja (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl ein Scherz oder? Stichwort Patch 4.0.1?



jo un patch 4.0.1 hat neuen content gebracht ? und wurde hingeschissen das musste aber mal erläutern da kann ich dir nicht folgen ?


----------



## blooooooody (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl ein Scherz oder? Stichwort Patch 4.0.1?



Du spielst auch seid LK WoW? Bis jetzt hatte WoW immer Probleme beim "Vorpatch für die Erweiterung". Ausserdem hat der Patch 4.0.1 auch nicht neues gebracht? es ist einer der grösste Änderungs-Patch seit es WoW gibt. Ebenso wurde der Patch nicht einfach hingeschissen und BLIZZARD sagt, macht damit was ihr wollt, ich meine ja nur, SCHAU DIR DAS WTF WASSER NUR AN!!! ODER DAS NEUE BUCH UND ANDERE ÜBERSICHTEN!!! Es wurde alles überarbeitet in einem schickeren Style als vorher... Ebenso wie die Dialoge wenn du zu Thrall gehst oder zu König von SW...Es steckt sehr viel dahinter...

Welches MMO bietet es dir sonst noch noch in diesen Masen?


----------



## lord just (21. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Wie schon der Titel erahnen laesst geht es mal wieder um die sogenannten WoW Killer.
> Gibt es sie ueberhaupt oder sind sie nur ein Mythos?
> 
> Und warum schafft es scheinbar kein Spiel WoW "vom Thron su stossen".
> ...



das hat mehrere gründe


angefangen mit der großen fanbase die das warcraft universum schon vor dem start von wow hatte und den fans die einfach von der qualität eines blizzard spiels überzeugt sind und jedes spiel von blizzard kaufen und spielen. dann muss man sich den markt von damals angucken. vor 5-6 jahren gab es zwar schon andere mmos aber da gab es immer irgendwann ne grind phase und man war regelrecht dazu gezwungen in gruppen zu spielen um überhaupt im spiel weiter zu kommen. auch spielt die levelgeschwindigkeit eine rolle. in anderen mmos von damals brauchte man von level zu level in etwa die selbe zeit wodurch man von anfang an sehr langsam gelevelt hat und es eine gefühlte ewigkeit gedauert hat, bis man mal auf nem level war wo man sich ein unrteil über eine klasse machen konnte und wenn einem diese klasse nicht gefiel, dann musste man wieder tage lang spielen um es bei einer anderen klasse herrauszufinden.

so konnte es sich anfangs gegen die anderen mmos durchsetzen, weil es eben nicht hardcore war wie die anderen sondern eher etwas für einsteiger und somit kommen wir zu den gründen, warum es sich noch immer gegen die anderen mmos behaupten kann. einerseits ist es die grafik bzw. die animationen. der grafikstil ist comichaft und solch ein stil existiert überall auf der welt. bei vielen japano rpgs wie z.b. aion (ich weiß kommt aus korea nenn es aber trotzdem japano) scheiden sich in europa die geister, weil der grafikstil ihnen nicht zusagt und selbes in amerika. bei hdro gilt das selbe nur umgekehrt. die japaner, chinesen und koreaner können nicht so viel mit dem setting und dem grafikstil anfangen und meiden das spiel und einigen europäern ist hdro nicht düster genug. auch sind die animationen in wow eine klasse für sich. bei hdro sind die einzelnen animationen für sich gesehen zwar gut aber in kombination wie z.b. im kampf schaut es etwas abgehackt aus. bei aion sind die animationen schon besser aber da gibt es genügend andere gründe, warum es sich nicht durchsetzen kann.

jetzt haben wir geklärt warum sich wow anfangs durchsetzen konnte und warum einige sich lieber erst wow angucken anstatt ein anderes spiel aber es gibt noch immer viele gründe. wow ist sehr beliebt und das nicht nur unter den "normalen" leuten sondern auch unter den stars und dessen fans wollen dann natürlich auch wow spielen. als z.b. bekannt wurde, dass yvonne catterfeld wow spielt (menschen priesterin) haben viele ihrer, vor allem weiblichen, fans mit wow angefangen und bei den anderen bekannten stars das selbe wodurch die spielerzahl weiter nach oben geht.

weitere gründe sind der schwierigkeitsgrad und das spielgefühl. wow ist von anfang an recht leicht und simpel und wird nur sehr langsam schwerer und erst am ende kommen die echt harten brocken (gibt sehr viele die noch immer nicht lich king hardmode haben egal ob 10er oder 25er). auch levelt man anfangs sehr schnell und später langsamer, was einem das gefühl gibt, dass man vorran kommt und das spiel aber noch lange genug geht und man wird für jede spielminute belohnt. selbst wenn ich jeden tag nur 30 minuten spiele komme ich im spiel weiter und in absehbarer zeit ist man dann auch am maximallevel angekommen.

wow kann sich einfach durchsetzen, weil es eben alles bietet, was neulinge wollen und die anderen mmos die gekommen sind und noch kommen werden haben sich auf eine spezielle sache konzentriert und das spricht eben nur einen kleinen teil der spieler an. selbst ein star wars the old republic wird wow nicht stürzen können. es hat zwar ne große fanbase aber der fokus liegt auf der story. wenn man wow vom thron stürzen will, dann muss man einfach wow 1 zu 1 kopieren und einfache dinge verändern wie z.b. ne bessere grafik und anstatt von 3 skillbäumen vielleicht 4 machen wo einer speziell für pvp ist und vielleicht noch andere rpg elemente wie housing einführen. für so ein projekt bräuchte man aber ein riesiges entwicklerteam und daher wird es soetwas wohl nicht geben ausser vielleicht von blizzard selbst.


----------



## valfaris92 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil denke das es keinen WoW-Killer gibt.

Ich probiere zwar auch ganz gerne neue Spiele dieses genres aus, aber (vlt. ist es Faulheit) mich schreckt es ab, eine vergleichbar große Welt nochmal auswendig zu lernen.
Ich bin meistens erst auf diese Spiele gestoßen als viele schon im End-content unterwegs sind und sobald man auch nur fragt was diese oder jene abkürzung im allgemeinen channel heißen sollte kriegt man auf eien freundluche antwort direckt noch 10 mal nachgeschmissen, das wenn man dies nichtmal weiß solle man doch bitte zuhause bleiben.

Also die, die schon WoW spielen sehen andere MMORPGs anders.
Und die, die nie WoW gespielt haben werden nie verstehen was man daran hat. Das merke ich als Bsp. bei meinem Bruder der HDRO spielt. Wenn der mich zocken sieht, sagt er immernur was eine scheiß Grafik, dies scheiße das scheiße.


----------



## Yasira (21. Oktober 2010)

Wow war das erste grosse MMORPG, was auch durch die Medien ging. Ultima online und Co waren zwar auch groß, aber im vergleich zu wow kannte es kaum einer. Ebenso kam mit wow eine bessere Grafik.

Ich denke, da es das erste richtig grosse mmorpg war, hat es sich in die köpfe eingefressen. Ich habe es schon selber gemerkt. Wenn ich andere mmorpgs zocke, dann zieh ich automatisch einen vergleich zu wow und stelle so die negativen aspekte des anderen mmo in den vordergrund. Lediglich WAR hat mich längere zeit geködert. 

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich ungern meine chars aufgeben würde, da steckt zuviel arbeit drin.


----------



## Lari (21. Oktober 2010)

Yasira schrieb:


> Wow war das erste grosse MMORPG, was auch durch die Medien ging. Ultima online und Co waren zwar auch groß, aber im vergleich zu wow kannte es kaum einer. Ebenso kam mit wow eine bessere Grafik.



Öhm, nein.
WoW und bessere Grafik? WoW war schon immer anders in Sachen Grafik, aber ganz sicher nicht "besser" so wie du es meinst.

WoW hat den Zahn der Zeit getroffen, dazu kam eine riesige Fanbase aus Warcraft-Spielern, welche CS-Spieler kannten und so weiter und so fort. Internet-Flatrates kamen in die Haushalte. Dadurch begann der Erfolg.

Warum es sich jetzt da hält, wo es steht sollte jedem klar sein


----------



## Rolandos (21. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Wie schon der Titel erahnen laesst geht es mal wieder um die sogenannten WoW Killer.
> Gibt es sie ueberhaupt oder sind sie nur ein Mythos?
> 
> Und warum schafft es scheinbar kein Spiel WoW "vom Thron su stossen".
> ...



Ganz einfach:
1. WOW ist so ein einfaches Spiel, das selbst mein Hund, mit ein wenig Trainig, ein paar Tasten kloppen kann.
2. Ist in den meisten Sprachen erhältlich, so manch anderes MMO ist nur auf Englisch spielbar.
3. WOW ist mit eins der ältesten Spiele. Wer es gespielt hat, hat min einen Hochlevelchar. Da die anderen MMO's die gleichen langweiligen Queste haben, werden sich wenige das Leveln noch einmal antun. Sehe ich ja z.B. bei mir. Ich habe viele MMO angespielt, aber kein Char kam über Level 10, weil alles der selbe Müll ist. Da spiel ich lieber garnicht, und warte bis WOW was neues bringt. 
4. Werbung
5. Es werden relativ schnell neue Inhalte nachgepatcht. Wenn ich da an mein Lieblings MMO, "Guild Wars" denke, da tut sich seit 2 Jahren nichts mehr, und GW 2 wird möglicheweise auch nächstes Jahr noch nicht erscheinen. Wenn Guild Wars 2 das hält was es verspricht, könnte es ein WOW killer werden. 

Aber wie bei den meisten Spielen/Addons/Erweiterungen heutzutage, kommt nach den Versprechungen der Kommentar, das man sich dummerweise versprochen hat.


----------



## hardcorewenz (21. Oktober 2010)

es liegt meiner meinung nach einfach daran das die firmen schnell schnell versuchen ein mmo rauszubringen um wow zu "killen".

mit der tour können sie aber einfach voll vergessen...

warhammer online hat meiner meinung nach das potenzial gehabt aber wie ein uns bekannter ehemaliger ea mitarbeiter auch schon sagt sie haben das spiel einfach verhunzt.
ich spiele immer noch gerne WAR und wenn meine ganzen kollegen nicht wow sonder war spielen würde wäre ich auch noch dort.

das einzige was wow besser als war macht ist meiner meinung nach das PVE endgame.

im pvp kann WAR kein spiel schlagen wie ich finde.

guild wars 2 hat potenzial aber da es keine monatlichen kosten hat denke ich das viele wow weiter spielen weden und vl. nebenher noch gw2. so werds ich auf jeden fall machen.

nur Warhammer 40K:dark millenium online hätte meiner meinung nach chancen wow zu kippen, es ist seit 4 jahren in entwicklung und kommt wohl nicht vor 2012. ich stecke sehr viele erwartungen in das game.

ansonsten vl. nur das next-gen mmo von blizzard xD

so far... <3 WoW


----------



## Takius (21. Oktober 2010)

...weil WoW den meisten Leuten das gibt, was sie wollen, auf denkbar einfachstem Niveau.


----------



## Peloquin (21. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Wie schon der Titel erahnen laesst geht es mal wieder um die sogenannten WoW Killer.
> Gibt es sie ueberhaupt oder sind sie nur ein Mythos?
> 
> Und warum schafft es scheinbar kein Spiel WoW "vom Thron su stossen".
> ...



Ist wie in einer Ehe, wenn Du 10 Kinder (Chars) hast, lässt Du dich nicht mehr scheiden :-D


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. Oktober 2010)

Sehe ich auch so. WOW Killer ist der größte Fehler. Ich meine Produkte wie Eve Online und andere fangen denk ich ca. auch ihre 100.000-300.000 ACC wen man sich gut anstellt und das ist immernoch viel. Aber einige GAmes versuchen eben WOW zu überbieten und das ist schwer.
1. WOW ist sehr ausgereift, das Team hat viel Erfahrung und Blizzard hat Geld.
2. Wenn ich ein Spiel zocke, was wie WOW ist, kann ich bei meinen Freunden in WOW bleiben , da muss ich kein neues Spiel zocken.

Der größte FEhler ist es eben, WOW Konkurenz zu machen. Wenn man aber eben seine Richtung fährt, ignoriert was WOW ist. Sich dennoch umschaut, was WOW Geschaffen hat, was es gut macht, was andere MMOs gut macht und darauf aufbaut. Denk ich fährt man besser. Egal ob man Sandbox macht oder Themenpark. WOW Konkurenz macht man nur, wenn man sich als Killer verkauft. 

GW2 ist vom Bezahl Konzept anders und keine Sorge, wenn es kostenlos ist, werden einige bleiben und GW2 ist auch für sowas ausgelegt. Das man eben bei Lust und Laune zocken kann. Auch Bezahl Modelle und Preise können über gewissen eRfolg bestimmen. Warum die 13 Euro im Monat? Weils WOW macht? Haben das Wirtschafts Genie ausgerechnet oder ist der Preis einfach seit X Jahren so. Das man eben einfach schauen kann, dass vielleicht Serverparks heute Günstiger zu finanzieren sind oder ob man net andere Methoden nimmt usw.

WOW zu killen ist nicht möglich, mit einem Spiel. Das Schaffen nur viele zusammen. Wenn einige starkes PVP machen, andere starken Fokus auf casauls legen usw. Aber WOW konkurenz bieten, in den man ne Lore wie Warhammer oder Star Wars nimmt und dann sich WOW Killer nennt, ist keine Erfolgs Garantie. Im Gegenteil, dann schauen die Leute genauer hin und wenn das Spiel wie WOW ist, mit anderen Figuren, aber Bugs. Bleiben die auch nicht =)


----------



## Bandit 1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Branntwein schrieb:


> Star Wars The old Republic wird eiiiiinige der ü-30-WoW-Spieler wechseln lassen  WENN es nur gut genug programmiert wird und funktioniert..... denn auch da, wie bei WoW, gibt es eine Story die vielen Leuten schon Jahrelang bekannt sind (Warcraft 1-2-3 => WoW / Star Wars! <-- punkt)



Habs auf der GamesCon gespielt. Ist ein absoluter WOW-Klon. 

Jeder der WOW kennt, kommt sofort mit dem Spiel klar. Das wird also einige anlocken.
Das Kampfsystem ist allerdings fragwürdig. 

Noch was, alle Questgeber usw. NPCs sollen Sprachausgabe haben. Tja, beim ersten mal ist das noch lustig.
Beim 2. Leveln ? Na ja, wir werden sehen. 
Außerdem denke ich, das die Sprache nicht lokalisiert wird. Das gibt dann einen schönen Sprachsalat. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Noch was, wieso hacken eigentlich immer alle auf WOW rum und spielen es dann doch ?

Wenn es euch intellektuell und reaktionstechnisch so unterfordert ?

Ach ja, das ist wie McDonalds und der Bild Zeitung, keiner geht angeblich hin, keiner liest sie und trotzdem
verdienen sich beide an nichts dumm und dusselig. 

Und wenn es denn *soooo* einfach ist, warum bin ich dann in jeder Innie mit jedem meiner DDs immer auf Platz 1 
im Schaden und sterbe nur wenn die Gruppe whiped ?
Hier scheinen im Forum nur die IMBA RoxXor Spieler zu sein. Aber nie in meiner Random Gruppe. Da sind eher die
10jährigen oder die Hunde die die 2 Tasten hämmern - wie grade einer meinte...


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Oktober 2010)

die meisten neuen Onlinespiele versuchen, dem Spieler durch downloadbaren Content, das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
Ein Spiel, in welchem man echtes Geld ausgeben muss und sich dadurch Vorteile erkaufen kann (schnelleres Leveln, bessere Items, Reittiere usw.),
wird niemals an die Genrereferenz WOW rankommen.
Wie viele schon schrieben, WOW erschein zu richtigen Zeit und macht marketingtechnisch alles richtig (zugkräftige Werbepartner, Gimmicks zum Spiel, die aber nicht zwingend notwendig sind).


----------



## Technocrat (21. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist vällig egal, von wem das Spiel ist, mir ist völlig egal, was es noch für Spiele gibt oder welche noch kommen werden: mir macht WoW Spaß, und das seit 5 Jahren. Ich spiele es immer noch mit Begeisterung und hoffe, das noch lange tun zu können. Und solange brauche ich nichts aAderes (außer einem zünftigen Shooter hin und wieder zum Dampf ablassen ).


----------



## Maradil (21. Oktober 2010)

Ganz einfach. Sag mir ein MMo, das so eine umfangreiche und fesselnde Story hat ? Das WoW Universum is einfach riesig. WoW wird nie untergehn, weil immerwieder neue AddOns kommen können, da es so viel geschichtliche möglichkeiten gibt. Welches andere MMO kann das aufweisen ? Evtl fällt mir da Star Wars ein, aber ne, auch das wirds nich schaffen.


----------



## Rolandos (21. Oktober 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Habs auf der GamesCon gespielt. Ist ein absoluter WOW-Klon.
> 
> Jeder der WOW kennt, kommt sofort mit dem Spiel klar. Das wird also einige anlocken.
> Das Kampfsystem ist allerdings fragwürdig.
> ...



Wer will denn zweimal oder öfter leveln, ich garantiert nicht, falls mich das Spiel interessieren sollte.



Bandit schrieb:


> Außerdem denke ich, das die Sprache nicht lokalisiert wird. Das gibt dann einen schönen Sprachsalat.


Das könnte stimmen.




Bandit schrieb:


> Noch was, wieso hacken eigentlich immer alle auf WOW rum und spielen es dann doch ?
> 
> Wenn es euch intellektuell und reaktionstechnisch so unterfordert ?



Weil es so einfach ist, das man wirklich nicht denken muss. Denn man erlebt immer wieder, auch im RL, das Denken bei vielen Glückssache ist.



Bandit schrieb:


> Und wenn es denn *soooo* einfach ist, warum bin ich dann in jeder Innie mit jedem meiner DDs immer auf Platz 1
> im Schaden und sterbe nur wenn die Gruppe whiped ?
> Hier scheinen im Forum nur die IMBA RoxXor Spieler zu sein. Aber nie in meiner Random Gruppe. Da sind eher die
> 10jährigen oder die Hunde die die 2 Tasten hämmern - wie grade einer meinte...



a. Die Anderen hatten kein Glück beim Denken.
b. Hund ist schlecht trainiert.


----------



## SonicScrewdriver (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie schon die meisten gesagt haben: Einen WoW Killer gibt es derzeit nicht. Viele Spiele haben es probiert, wollten den Hype mitnehmen aber haben es nicht geschafft. WAR, AoC, Aion, Final Fantasy..alle habens probiert. Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass Final Fantasy sich lieber aus der MMO Welt raushalten sollte, da die regulären Titel viel besser sind aber naja.
Obwohl besagte Spiele mit neuen Mechaniken und besserer Grafik als WoW ankamen, haben sie am Ende fast alle versagt, weil sie offensichtlich die Komplexität eines MMO bzw. eines WoW nicht begriffen haben.
Das einzige Spiel, was WoW vielleicht wirklich richtig Konkurrenz machen könnte und eventuell zu einem WoW Killer werden wird ist Star Wars. Es gibt weltweit genug Fans und das Spiel scheint auch richtig gut zu werden.
Natürlich wird nicht gleich jeder eingefleischte WoW Zocker auf Star Wars umspringen, denn schließlich will man ja den Rest und das Ende von WoW auch noch erleben. Aber ich schätze mal, wenn WoW irgendwann mal zu Ende ist, wird SWTOR der neue Renner ^^.

Ich persönlich freue mich schon daruaf, werde aber WoW deswegen bis zu seinem Ende nicht aufgeben


----------



## D4NTE (21. Oktober 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> 1. einen festen Kundenstamm und einen verdammt guten Ruf, nicht umsonst wird in anderen Spielen von WoW abgekupfert oder in quasi jedem Forum über WoW diskutiert
> 2. Blizzard steckt dahinter, Blizzard sind Götter in Sachen Balance (Starcraft, das perfekte Spiel)
> 3. WoW ist familiär. Man findet nicht nur den 24/7 Spieler, sondern auch viele viele andere Leute jeglichen Alters, es ist also breit gefächert
> 4. WoW arbeitet mit gewöhnlicher "Fantasie". Es ist weder ein asiatischer Animestreifen wie Metin2, noch völlig neues, was den gesunden Geist übersteigt, sondern alle Themen kennt man irgendwoher
> 5. WoW hat einen gewissen Humor. Selbst Quester sitzen nicht da und arbeiten stupide einen Content ab, sondern hat man extrem viele Insider + Eastereggs, die einem das Leben immer wieder versüßen



1. fanboy denk ich mal? wow hat sicherlich auch sachen bei anderen games abgekupfert also kein argument.

2. du willst ernsthaft behaupten "götter in sachen balance"? sry aber, das jede klasse alles kann und nur die skills anders heißen zeugt noch längst nicht von balance, ergo kein argument.

3. und das soll es bei anderen games nicht geben? beweise für diese übergegriffende aussage? auch hier kein argument.

4. gibt genug andere games die auch pure fantasie sind, wieder kein argument.

5. auch dies ist kein argument, gibt es in zig anderen games auch.

Fazit: du bist zu 100% ein fanboy was mit einer wahrscheinlichkeit von 100% noch nie ein anderes game gespielt hat. für infos siehe oben. mein tipp an dich: wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal den brabbel halten.


@TE: dies liegt immer im auge des betrachter. gibt leute die vergöttern wow und blizzard und alles drum und dran, andere halten die einfach nur für vollidioten und geben sich erst gar nicht ab mit games wie wow. ich mein lol? wieso nehmen die zul'gurub als instanz raus? naja nur ein beispiel von vielen.
irgendwann wird der tag kommen an dem auch wow von seinem imaginären thron gestoßen wird und bis dahin abwarten tee trinken und sich drüber lustig machen.


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

D4NTE schrieb:


> 1. fanboy denk ich mal? wow hat sicherlich auch sachen bei anderen games abgekupfert also kein argument.
> 
> 2. du willst ernsthaft behaupten "götter in sachen balance"? sry aber, das jede klasse alles kann und nur die skills anders heißen zeugt noch längst nicht von balance, ergo kein argument.
> 
> ...



Aha und was sind deine Gegenargumente??
Einfach zu sagen ein Argument sei FALSCH ist leider sehr.......  Dumm würd ichs mal nennen.

1. Natürlich hat Blizzard einen festen Kundenstamm und einen der besten Rufe in der Branche... wenn nicht sogar DEN besten Ruf.
Und ja WoW macht als Gesamtpaket mehr "richtig" als jedes andere MMO.
Es spricht die verschiedensten Spieler an.

2. Balance ist nunmal ansichtsache und das sich Blizz immer wieder um eben das Blanancing kümmer spricht auch für sie.

3. willst du uns wirklich weiß machen andere MMORPG wären voller Leute aus allen Alters- und Sozialgruppe und vorallem voller Spieler die sonst mit Videospielen nichts wirklich am Hut haben... 
Träum weiter.

4. natürlich ist das ein Argument.
Nur weil es auch ander Pure Fantasie Spiele gibt heißt es doch nicht Automatisch, dass dies kein Argument für WoW ist.
Das selbe gilt für Punkt 5
Ein positiver Aspekt eines Spiel hebt sich doch nicht auf nur weil es auch andere Spiele gibt die es ähnlich machen.....

Es ist halt das Gesamtpaket von WoW was es besser als fast alle anderen Spiele macht.... 
Ich selbst habe unzählige MMORPGs neben WoW probiert und bin immer zum selber Ergebniss gekommen.
Auf einen Punkt der besser ist als bei WoW folgt min. 1 Punkt der schlechter ist... meist sogar noch mehr.
Unter Strich habe ich also ne Handvoll sachen die etwas besser sind als in WoW (etwas besser heißt ja nicht, dass es bei WoW schlecht ist) aber ich habe unzählige Punkte die etwas schlechter wenn nicht sogar richtig schlecht sind.

Aer einer der wichtigsten Punkte ist Einsteigerfreundlichkeit und Lauffähigkeit auf fast jedem PC der letzten 10 Jahre


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Wer will denn zweimal oder öfter leveln, ich garantiert nicht, falls mich das Spiel interessieren sollte.



Ich kann dir sagen wer zweimal oder öfter Leveln will.... so ziemlich JEDER der Spaß an einem MMORPG hat wird früher oder später einen zweiten, dritten, vierten oder noch mehr Charaktere haben.


----------



## D4NTE (21. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Aha und was sind deine Gegenargumente??
> Einfach zu sagen ein Argument sein FALSCH ist leider sehr....... Dumm würd ichs mal nennen.
> 
> 1. Natürlich hat Blizzard einen Festen Kundenstamm und einen der besten Rufe in der Branche... wenn nicht sogar DEN besten Ruf.
> ...



1. wo schrieb ich was über den kundenstamm? augen aufmachen beim lesen.

2. das sie sich drum kümmern sagt gar nichts aus. das zeigt nur das sie bei ner klasse scheiße gebaut haben und der "op" ist. in anderen games wird auch balanced sind diese nun "balance-götter"? nein. also ist es einfach kein argument.

3. schonmal in anderen MMOPRGs dich rumgetrieben? bzw länger als 2 std gezockt? nein? dann ruhe auf den billigen plätzen wenn man keine ahnung hat. muss ja nicht jeder angeben wie alt man ist, welchen beruf man hat, m oder w ist, etc etc etc.

einsteiger freundlich mag ein punkt sein wird aber langweilig wenn man die mobs alle onehittet (bzw fast).
die lauffähigkeit sagt auch nichts aus oder willst du sagen du hast nen 10 jahre alten pc? glaubs mir oder nicht, aber von zeit zu zeit wird sich jeder mal nen neuen pc holen. spätestens dann kann man auch spiele daddeln die etwas mehr leistung benötigen.

träum weiter... vll solltest du besser nochmal die bettkarte stempeln bevor man mit falschen argumenten daherläuft...


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hab noch etwas in meine  Post ergänzt und ja ich hab mehr als nur WoW gespielt... sehr viel mehr sogar also hör auf mit deinen billigen Unterstellungen......


----------



## flandaan (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, vieleicht wurde es auch schon gesagt aber:

Ich spiele sehr lange (MMO)RPG.

Ich habe mich oft gefragt, was an WoW so anders ist.

Es ist die Spielbarkeit !
Steuerung Spielgefühl - und die tatsächliche Freiheit in dem Spiel.

Zudem die Grafik. Das ist ein eigener Flair.
Es ist keine reale Grafik, aber auch kein Comic. Auch kein Manga.
Es ist ein Zwischending......
Die Gesamte Welt besteht aus sehr primitiven meshes/brushes, Polygone sind auf das absolute minimum reduziert.
Alles wird über Texturen simuliert. Was eigentlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Aber zu der Performance um somit zum Spielgefühl beiträgt.

und zu guter Letzt die gewohnte Blizzard Qualität.


----------



## Freelancer (21. Oktober 2010)

Branntwein schrieb:


> Star Wars The old Republic wird eiiiiinige der ü-30-WoW-Spieler wechseln lassen  WENN es nur gut genug programmiert wird und funktioniert..... denn auch da, wie bei WoW, gibt es eine Story die vielen Leuten schon Jahrelang bekannt sind (Warcraft 1-2-3 => WoW / Star Wars! <-- punkt)




Nö weil das was man liest von dem Game und auch die Videos einem nicht überzeugen dazu kommt das es von ea ist und es ist ein Spiel was auf sehr guten filmen basiert und das kriegen die eh nicht hin wo es bekannt wurde war ich auch erst begeistert aber nach dem ich es gesehen habe was es da gibt werde ich es nichtmal testen ^^

Filme die aus spielen entstehen und auch umgekehrt waren in den meisten fällen immer Flop Resent und evil und Lara corft waren so die einzigen wo es geklappt hat evtl hat Tera das potenzial aber davon ist eh noch viel zu wenig bekannt.


Zum Thema 

Weil es eine offene Welt besitzt fast ohne Ladebalken und das Endgame sehr gut ist 

Weil wow Spieler hat die nicht unbedingt die zocker sind ich kenne viele die haben ausser wow nix an spielen auf der Festplatte wozu ich auch gehöre obwohl in letzter zeit sc2 und f1 2010 dazu gekommen sind die spiele die ich in den 5 Jahren getestet habe sind meistens nach 1Monat von der Platte geflogen und selbst die 2 spiele die ich noch habe spiele ich kaum noch 

Dazu kommt das man dort in den Jahren viele Online Freunde gefunden hat mit den man einfach gerne zusammen spielt und genau diese Bindung macht wow so stark wenn man was neues anfängt steht man da meistens ohne irgend welche Freunde 

Alle 2 Jahre kommt ein Addon was das Spiel wieder interessant macht mittlerweile gibt es über 100 Raidbosse in dem Spiel und Blizzard lässt sich auch immer was neues einfallen was es so noch nicht gab z.b Traumwandler in icc 

Blizzard schaut auch bei anderen spielen und übernimmt von dort gute Sachen und baut sie ein demnächst kommt bestimmt auch noch ein facebook Chat im Spiel mit dem letzte Patch wurde auch die Grafik überarbeitet klar das der Comic still bleibt den das gehört einfach dazu und ob so spiele was bringen die fast so aussehen das man meint man wäre rl unterwegs bezweifel ich mal

edit

muhaha gerade post bekommen Facebook gibt es ja schon


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (21. Oktober 2010)

Warum gibt es keinen Apple, Google, Facebook, Microsoft Killer? Weil marktführenden Firmen immer nachgeeifert wird, sie selbst aber ihr Produkt weiterentwickeln. Bei WoW ist dieses Produkt inzwischen so immens groß und weiterentwickelt worden, dass es schier unmöglich ist aus dem Nichts ein ähnliches Produkt auf die Beine zu stellen. Das kann nur durch Innovation gelingen. 

Bestes Beispiel ist hierfür ein Vergleich. Man nehme Xbox 360 und Ps3. Beide marktführend in ihrem Segment. Auf einmal kommt ein Konzern dazu mit einer neuen Idee. Der Wii-Remote. Die Innovation schlägt ein und nun befinden sich die Branchenprimi im Zugzwang. Monate bis Jahre später erscheint dann eine neue Lösung der bis dato ansässigen Marktführer. Kinect und Move. Das Nintendo sich bis dahin längst etabliert hat und aus dem Duett längst ein Trio gemacht hat dürfte dabei jedem klar sein.

Wie man sieht sind die andern beiden Firmen aber dadurch nicht untergegangen. Sie haben ihr Konzept lediglich dem neuen Trend angepasst. Ähnlich ist es bei WoW. Natürlich gehen die nicht mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt und wissen bestimmt was in anderen Spielen ankommt. Das solche Konzepte kopiert oder in ähnlicher Weise ins Spiel integriert werden ist dabei gesunder Menschenverstand. Warum übernimmt Blizzard wohl ständig beliebte Add-Ons von sich aus ins Spiel auf. Bestimmt nicht weil sie kleinen Programmierern den Garaus machen wollen. Blizzard ist daran interessiert sein Spiel ständig weiter zu entwickeln und den aktuellen Trends in ähnlichen Spielen der Branche anzupassen. Die Vielseitigkeit die dieses Unterfangen umfasst ist dabei wahnwitzig groß.

Also ich rechne damit, dass es Spiele geben wird, die so überzeugen werden, dass sie an WoW heran kommen und auf Dauer vielleicht auch überholen, aber das ist zum ersten ein langer Prozess und zum zweiten garnicht so unwahrscheinlich das Blizzard sein eigenes Spiel durch ein anderes ablöst.

Bisschen OT: Man sollte meinen, dass die Leute daraus gelernt haben Spiele unnötig zu hypen. GW 2 wird bestimmt ein nettes Schmankerl genau wie Star Wars : ToR. Aber dadurch, dass die Fangemeinschaft und Leuten den WoW einfach auf den Pinn geht (in der Erwartung in einem der genannten Spiele die Erfüllung zu finden und vermeindlichen "WoW-Killer") die Spiele so unendlich loben und anpreisen schrauben sie die Erwartungshaltung einfach viel zu hoch. Und was zieht das nach sich? Richtig, Enttäuschung. Und ein Spiel mit dem man dieses Gefühl verbindet genießt schnell keinen ganz so guten Ruf mehr. Haben wir oft genug mit gemacht.

So long gepupst


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

D4NTE schrieb:


> die lauffähigkeit sagt auch nichts aus oder willst du sagen du hast nen 10 jahre alten pc? glaubs mir oder nicht, aber von zeit zu zeit wird sich jeder mal nen neuen pc holen. spätestens dann kann man auch spiele daddeln die etwas mehr leistung benötigen.
> 
> träum weiter... vll solltest du besser nochmal die bettkarte stempeln bevor man mit falschen argumenten daherläuft...



Jetzt wirds albern...

Natürlich ist Lauffähigkeit das Argument schlechthin....

Denn grad die von mir angesprochen Spieler die sonst nichts mit Videospielen anfangen können und die es bei WoW zuhauf gibt (und NICHT in anderen Spielen) haben eben keine GAMER-PC sondern einen Arbeitsrechner der auch gern mal einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.... und ohh WAHNSINN... selbst da läuft WoW sehr gut drauf.
Solche leute kaufen sich eben nicht alle jahre einen neuen PC... wozu auch wenn sie nicht spielen und Office und Internet funktioniert auch auf einem 10 jahre alten rechner.... genau wie WoW

Spiele wie Age of Conan, Aion oder gar das neue Final Fantasy 14 disqulifiezieren sich selbst schon mit ihren hohen Hardwareanforderungen.


----------



## Sulli (21. Oktober 2010)

Killerbeef schrieb:


> Bei WoW passt eben alles.
> Die Grafik ist einfach unglaublich. Auch wenn sie total alt ist, ich finde, es ist das, was WoW mit ausmacht.
> Dann die Quests, die Inis, die Community...alles eben.
> Außerdem hat WoW den Vorteil, das es eins der erstem MMO's war, das rauskam.
> MfG



Ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## Bandit 1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Wer will denn zweimal oder öfter leveln, ich garantiert nicht, falls mich das Spiel interessieren sollte.



Also ich habe 5 Level 80er bei WOW - ich "wollte" also den ganzen Kram "unbedingt" 5 mal machen. 

Ich meiner Gilde hat einer nun einen 2. Account - er hat nun auf unserem Realm mehr 80er als Slots verfügbar sind.

Und in kenne 2 Spieler die sogar 2 mal die gleiche Klasse auf 80 haben - frag nicht.


----------



## DieLutte (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke es liegt daran, dass die meisten mmo Entwickler sich einfach zu viel vor nehmen.
Kurz bevor das Spiel dann raus kommt cancelt man die Hälfte der versprochenen Sachen. 
Das ist dann der erste schlag ins Gesicht für die Community. 
Dann kommt das Spiel raus und was hat man vor sich ein Halbfertiges Produkt mit mehr oder weniger gutem Support.
Ich will jetzt nicht bestreiten, dass es bei WoW anders ist, allerding "arbeiten" hier Community und Entwickler schon seid 5 Jahren zusammen und die Community weiss, dass es zwar nach jedem Patch erst mal en bissle Krausam ist das wird allerding bei WoW auch wieder behoben.
Bei den meisten MMOs die neu auf den Markt kommen wurde allerding schon viel Geld für die Entwicklung verpulvert und die Mittel für große Patches sind einfach nicht da.
Dadurch wird die Community erst mal warten lassen und man muss sich durch ein halbfertiges Produkt murksen.
Die Meisten verärgert das (was ich auch verstehen kann) Abbos werden gekündigt weniger Geld kommt in die Kassen und der Teufelskreis beginnt.
Der Entwickler versucht jetzt zu Sparen man will das sinkende Boot retten.
Jetzt kommt der meistens größte Fehler man spart am Support und an Community Managern weil die Community ja nach Patches schreit und man das Spiel ja nach seinen Vision fertig kriegen will.
Jetzt aber fühlt sich die Community vernachlässigt und es springen noch mehr Leute ab.
Bestes Beispiel dafür ist Warhammer Online.
Ich denke das man ein MMO einfach klein anfangen sollte und sich auf ein Gebiet konzentrieren sollte und dort einen Focus drauf setzen bis dieses ausgereift ist. Erst dann sollte man sich um den Rest kümmern und nicht viele Baustellen auf einmal auf machne.


sry für die Wall of Text und die Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Rorre (21. Oktober 2010)

Kurs und bündig. WoW ist einfach WoW. Denkt mal drüber nach. Ich bin ein Typ der so gut wie fast jedes neue MMO welches nach WoW rauskam angetestet hat. Natürlich war ich am Anfang fasziniert von der tollen Grafik oder irgendwelchen Funktionen die es in WoW nicht gibt. Doch nach höchstens einer Woche war ich wieder bei WoW weil ich die Grafik vermisste und das ganze Theme. Warcraft ist eine Welt welche so alt und vielfältig ist das es nie langweilig wird. Jedes Spiel was in nächster Zeit rauskommt wird als "WoW-Killer" dargestellt. Dann ist es da. Fast alle WoW-Spieler testen es an, spielen es einpaar Tage oder Wochen,je nach dem wie wei es einem gefällt und dann vermissen sie WoW. Egal ob es die Mechaniken sind, die Instanzen, die WoW-Welt oder acuh die Grafik. Wenn man 5 Jahre eine Sache tut, dann gewöhnt man sich dran und man kann das Schwer ändern. WoW ist einfach ein tolles Spiel und Blizzard ist ein toller Anbieter.

WoW wird noch lange an der Spitze bleiben. Jetzt kommt das nächste Addon. In diesem Addon hat man viele Sachen zu entdecken. Wenn man alles gesehn hat dann kommt der nächste Content raus. Da knabbert man herum bis der nächste Content kommt und das geht so weiter bis ein neues Addon rauskommt Und mit jedem Addon wirds besser (manchmal natülich auch schelchter bei einigen Dingen). So bleiben die Spieler immer und wenn man einer aufhört kommt er spätestens mit dem nächsten Addon wieder und nimmt auch gleih ein paar neue Spieler mit. Wenn man mal zwischen dem Endcontent und dem nächsten Addon nichts zu tun hat weil es nichts neues gibt dann macht man halt eines von den tausend Dingen in WoW die man nebenbei machen kann. Und die Grafik verbessert sich auch immer. Sie wird schöner und flüssiger aber sie behalten ihr Aussehen. Früher konnte man nicht auf "ULTRA" schrauben in den Einstellung. Das Wasser wurde jetzt auch verändert. Und es wird so weiter gehen. Stück für Stück wird die Grafik ein wenig verbessert. Aber nicht zu viel man will ja trotzdem den WoW-Comic-Look


----------



## Rolandos (21. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen wer zweimal oder öfter Leveln will.... so ziemlich JEDER der Spaß an einem MMORPG hat wird früher oder später einen zweiten, dritten, vierten oder noch mehr Charaktere haben.




Tut mir leid, ich habe Spass an MMO's oder auch normale RPG, in keinem Spiel aber habe ich mehr als einen Char auf Maximalstufe, wenn überhaupt. Selbst bei Guild Wars, meinem Liebling, wo man nicht höher als Level 20 muss, habe ich nur einen Char auf max. Wie ich schon öffters sagte, nicht ödet mich mehr an als immer das Selbe zu machen, in diesem Fall die selben Queste beim Leveln. 

Gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen, Guild Wars 1, hat auch schon mehr 6.5 Millionen Accounts.


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich habe Spass an MMO's oder auch normale RPG, in keinem Spiel aber habe ich mehr als einen Char auf Maximalstufe, wenn überhaupt. Selbst bei Guild Wars, meinem Liebling, wo man nicht höher als Level 20 muss, habe ich nur einen Char auf max. Wie ich schon öffters sagte, nicht ödet mich mehr an als immer das Selbe zu machen, in diesem Fall die selben Queste beim Leveln.
> 
> Gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen, Guild Wars 1, hat auch schon mehr 6.5 Millionen Accounts.



Dann bist du eben die Ausnahme welche die Regel bestätigt.

Ich kenne niemanden der nur einen Char hat.

Unsere Gilde besteht aus ca. 20 Leuten und 117 Charateren.....
So in etwa verhält es sich im MMO Bereich.

Ausserdem besteht der Reiz darin, dass man eine andere Klasse spielt und dadurch das Gameplay komplett anders wird.

Und wenn du es nicht mags immer das Selbe zu machen frage ich mich ernsthaft was du in einem MMORPG bzw. allgemein in einem Multiplayerspiel verloren hast  

Diese Spiele bestehen nunmal daraus, dass man immer und immer wieder das gleiche macht um dadurch besser zu werden. 
Oder spielst du jede Instanz, jeden Raid und jede Daily Quest nur einmal und nie wieder?


----------



## MasterCrain (21. Oktober 2010)

Wer im übrigen stur mit seinem twink die selben quests macht wie mit dem Main ist selber schuld und solte sich nicht beschweren^^
Nicht um sonst kann man in wow mindestens zwischen 2 oft sogar zwischen 3 lvl gebieten wählen. Dann geht man mit dem Twink halt in andere gebiete wie mit dem main.

Mein Main hat zB nie in Silithus, Desolace, Brachland, Eschental, brennende Steppe, verwüstete Lande, zuldrak, Nethersturm, Schergrad, usw gequestet.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Oktober 2010)

D4NTE schrieb:


> 1. fanboy denk ich mal? wow hat sicherlich auch sachen bei anderen games abgekupfert also kein argument.
> 
> 2. du willst ernsthaft behaupten "götter in sachen balance"? sry aber, das jede klasse alles kann und nur die skills anders heißen zeugt noch längst nicht von balance, ergo kein argument.
> 
> ...



1. Natürlich stehe ich zu den Spielen, die ich aktuell spiele. Ich hab damit auch kein Problem, das ich in jeder meiner Lebenssituationen ein anderes Spiel gut finde. Trotzdem bleibt dieses gewisse etwas bei WoW. Egal in welchem Forum "meiner" Spiele ich schaue, ob nun Ogame, Metin2, Warcraft3, Dota-League oder auch überall sonst in so vielen Foren in denen ich aktiv war, es gab immer ein Topic über das Thema WoW im Offtopic-Bereich. Diese Topics waren auch dann nicht 2 Monate alt und 3 Posts lang, sondern es ging über 30-40 Seiten, was für Eastereggs es gibt, wie gut man dieses und jenes findet und und und. Finde das mal über ein anderes Spiel!

2. Ich habe viele Spiele von der Neuheit bis zu deren Untergang begleitet und habe mich so oft darüber aufgeregt, das so viele Probleme die ganze Zeit da sind, nie gefixxt werden und es an Balance mangelt. Hier wird wie auch an allen anderen Spielen bis ins kleinste Detail nachgebessert. Blizzard sind die Götter in Balance. Starcraft gilt (ist!) das am perfektesten ausbalancierte Spiel. Bei War3 sah man keine großen Änderungen wie "wir haben das um 10% erhöht", sondern die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit um 5 angehoben, den Schaden um 1 erhöht. Da wird nicht nur grob nachgebessert, sondern da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man bei 30000 TP irgendwann als Mage 30001,3 TP besitzt, weil etwas verändert wurde. 

3. Andere Spiele sind auch breit gefächert, keine Frage. Ich kenne genauso ne ganze Familie, die eine eigene Gilde bei Metin2 besitzt, in die man nur kommt, wenn man Familienmitglied ist UND wo selbst die Oma spielt bzw. "mein Vater kommt gleich und tötet dich" mal kein Scherz ist. Aber bei WoW trifft man aufgrund der größeren Spielermassen viel häufiger auf "Ältere" und kennt solche dann eben nicht nur durch "hörensagen". Zudem spricht WoW einfach ein anderes allgemeineres Publikum an als ein Metin2 z.B., eben da es anders funktioniert und das Gameplay nicht nur spezielle Leute anspricht.

4. Hier spreche ich von der Art der Fantasie. Wir haben Drachen, mythologische Gottheiten, die üblichen Orks, Trolle, Tauren, Bergriesen. Jeder der sich ein bisschen mit Fantasy auskennt, wird vieles wiederfinden. Die Geschichte, die rund herum entstanden ist, ist seit Jahren niedergeschrieben in Büchern, anderen Spielen.
Wenn man nun in das Spiel eintritt, ist diese Fantasie nicht völlig fremd aus asiatischen Kulturen, wo eine komplett neue Geschichte erzählt wird. Somit ist man besser in einem gewissen (mEn stimmigen) Thema drin.

5. Stimmt, Humor gibt es in anderen Spielen auch. Aber findest du auch eine 200 Seiten lange Diskussion über Eastereggs bei Guildwars? Bei Aion? Bei einem GTA?

Natürlich findet der einzelne Spieler mehr Spaß an einem anderen Spiel, einfach weil es zu ihm besser passt oder er auf andere Dinge wert legt. Aber die Masse der Spieler schätzt einfach das Komplettpaket WoW als solches.


Und eine Kleinigkeit noch...du sagtest ich hätte noch nie ein anderes Spiel gespielt und würde nur WoW kennen? Ich war aktiver Betatester (mit gewissem Einfluss) in größeren Funmaps von Warcraft, u. a. Bships zur Zeit von Trollkopp und DotA, zu meinen Metin2 Zeiten hatte ich Anfragen bez. Eintritt in das Team als Gamemaster und war Event-Entwickler bzw. bei meinem Austritt kurz vor dem Schritt Eventmanager (Ende 2009). Ich denke schon, das ich weiß, wovon ich spreche...


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen, Guild Wars 1, hat auch schon mehr 6.5 Millionen Accounts.




Es wurde so oft verkauft (also alle 3 Teile + Addon)
Die aktive Spielerzahl ist leider nicht bekannt... die dürfte aber deutlich geringer sein.

Sofern man Blizzard glauben schenkt gibt es 12 Mio AKTIVE WoW Accounts.

Ob das wirklich Wahr ist oder nicht muss jeder selbst entscheiden aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man irgendwie überall Leute trifft die WoW Spielen.
Egal ob bei der Arbeit die Leute zwischen 20 - 50... beim Zivi haben von 15 Zivis 7 WoW gespielt etc.
Egal wo man ist.... man trifft immer WoW Spieler.
Das ist schon erstaunlich


----------



## Jingko (21. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal zum Thema:
WoW hat, wie schon mehrmals geschrieben, das Genre aus einer kleinen Nische rausgeholt. Vorher waren MMOs nur was für "Freaks", der "normale" Spieler hat sich, wenn überhaupt online, mit CS oder ähnlichem rumgeschlagen.
World of Warcraft war halt nun einmal das erst Massentaugliche Online-Rollenspiel das auf den Markt gekommen ist. Und man mag sagen was man will, WoW schafft relativ gut den Spagat zwischen einsteigerfreundlich und anspruchsvoll. Klar ist vieles mit der Zeit vereinfacht worden, aber auch jetzt kann man mit Theorycrafting usw. schon noch weiter in die Materie eintauchen, als zum reinen Spielen notwendig. 
Das Spiel hat sicher seine Macken, aber in der Gesamtheit bietet es halt das kompletteste Paket, was im Moment auf dem Markt ist. Davon mal abgesehen, ist der Mensch nunmal ein Gewohnheitstier. Und teilweise kennt man eben die Leute mit denen man spielt schon seit Jahren. Da einfach zu wechseln, fällt vielen schwer.
Ausserdem denke ich nicht, dass es DEN WoW Killer geben wird. WoW wird mit der Zeit einfach Spieler an unterschiedliche Spiele verlieren, die andere Anreize bieten. Sei es bessere Grafik, andere Szenarien(wie z.b. bei Star Wars) oder andere Aspekte des Spiels besser oder anders angehen(z.B. PvP-lastiger).
Für mich ist der einer der grössten Nachteile von WoW die starre Story. Neues Add-On und danach tritt die Geschichte wieder auf der Stelle. Nichts dynamisches. Wird man nicht mehr ändern können, da das gesamte Spieldesign daraufhin ausgelegt ist, aber ein Spiel mit einem ähnlichen Grundkonzept wie WoW + dynamischer Story (die teilweise auch von Spielern beeinflusst werden kann) wäre für mich schon ein Wechselgrund.


----------



## Fü-Azshara (21. Oktober 2010)

Also meiner Meinung könnte von der Story,vom Gameplay und vom Spielgefühl her ein "Gothic MMO" eine Konkurrenz für WOW werden.
Es müsste sich nur eine große Community bilden,da das Game(bzw Games) ja leider nicht "weltbekannt" sind.
Und....ein Gothic MMO müsste erstmal Entwickelt werden ^^

Was meiner Meinung nach auch viel Potenzial hätte wäre Star Gate Online, da es doch eine große Star Gate Fanbase gibt,die Story ganz gut ist und es praktisch unendlich erweiterbar wäre. (Ihr wisst schon wegen dem Torsystem ^^)
Aber meines wissens ist SGO auf Eis gelegt worden.

Spiele selber seit 5 jahren WoW und habe schon andere MMOs ausprobiert (Anarchy Online,Star Wars Galaxies,Hdro,GW) und an Wow kommt momentan keins so wirklich ran.

Aber seit ich die Gothic reihe spiele wünsche ich mir das davon mal ein MMO rauskommt 


Greets Fü


----------



## Tephis (21. Oktober 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> ...
> Weil wow Spieler hat die nicht unbedingt die zocker sind ich kenne viele die haben ausser wow nix an spielen auf der Festplatte wozu ich auch gehöre obwohl in letzter zeit sc2 und f1 2010 dazu gekommen sind die spiele die ich in den 5 Jahren getestet habe sind meistens nach 1Monat von der Platte geflogen und selbst die 2 spiele die ich noch habe spiele ich kaum noch
> ...



Sehr treffender Punkt. Viele meiner WoW-Bekannten spielen bis auf WoW keine Spiele mehr. Wenn man nur noch gelegentlich spielt lohnt sich auch kein ständiges Aufrüsten am Rechner mehr und spätestens da fallen dann viele der neueren MMOs raus. Ich unterstelle Blizzard, dass sie die Grafik noch deutlich 'verbessern' könnten, aber sehr genau darauf achten wer ihrer Kunden das Spiel dann noch flüssig spielen kann.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass bessere Grafik nicht zwangsläufig auch mehr Spielspaß bedeutet.

Ansonsten sehe ich es aber so wie einige andere hier auch. Solange sich genügend andere Spieler finden mit denen man zusammen spielen kann ist es mir letzten Endes egal ob WoW oder irgendein andere MMO Marktführer ist.


----------



## MasterCrain (21. Oktober 2010)

Mal nebenbei was bitteschön ist ein Fanboy. klingt für mich nach Popoklatsche und ganzkörperrasur.


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Einer der wichtigsten Sachen die WoW richtig gemacht hat war der release.

Auch wenn es hier und da Fehler gab so konnte man ab TAG 1 WoW ausgiebig zocken und zwar durchgehend bis LvL 60.

Das hat meiner Erinnerung nach noch keine anderes MMORPG VOR oder NACH WoW geschafft.

Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als ein MMORPG welches beim release nicht genug Content zu bieten hat.
Age of Conan hatte nen tollen einstieg.... ab der hälfte der Möglichen Levels gab es aber keine Quest mehr und man musste sinnlos Monster kloppen.
Erst nach wochen/monaten wurde dieser Content nachgeliefert und da waren schon die meisten Spieler weg.

So bzw. so ähnlich sieht es bei 90% aller MMORPGs am Anfang aus.

Der Teufelskreis beginnt also schon am ersten Tag.

Ohne Content springen viele Spieler nach dem ersten Freimonat wieder ab.
Ohne Spieler ist das Spiel aber nicht Erfolgreich und es kommt kein neuer Content.
Ohne Spieler und ohne Content wirds aber nur noch schlimmer... Server werden zusammengelegt, aus einem Monatlichen Abo wird ein Free2Play System mit Itemshop was das Gameplay nur noch schlechter macht.

So nimmt die Abwärstspirale ihren Lauf.


----------



## flandaan (21. Oktober 2010)

Also bei wow gab es anfangs auch nicht mehr Quests.
Nur war blizz clever, und lies die Spieler lange Wege gehen.

Die Motivation bestand darin den Flugpunkt zu finden um nicht mehr laufen zu müssen !


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

flandaan schrieb:


> Also bei wow gab es anfangs auch nicht mehr Quests.



Hast du WoW seit dem ersten Tag gespielt?

Die Quest in den Classic Gebieten sind seit dem Release bis heute fast unverändert.
Es gab am ersten Tag also schon mehr Quests als 1 Charakter brauchte um 60 zu werden.

Es wurde zwar immer High Level Content hinzugefügt aber der Low Level Conten zum leveln war immer schon massig vorhanden und das war eben das besondere an WoW weswegen die Spieler eben nicht nach ein paar Wochen aufgehört haben zu spielen. 

Kein vergleich zu anderen Spielen die wirklich kein Content hatten.
Age of Conan hatte wirklich kaum noch quests ab LvL 40 von 80.
Man hatte NICHTS wirklich GARNICHTS zum Leveln.

Solch eine Situation gab es in WoW niemals


----------



## Smirgolnyir (21. Oktober 2010)

WoW ist Kult.

Selbst wenn die PC bereits im Gehirn Implementiert wurden, werden die Generationen noch von WoW sprechen.
Warum?
Blizzard macht einfach alles richtig.

WoW ist Zeitlos, es hat eine Zeitlose Geschichte, ist für jedermann Nachvolziehbar, ob er nun die Geschichte kennt oder nicht.
Die Quest sind nicht Linear, es gibt viel Witz und Humor dabei.
Es ist einfach zu Handhaben, hat eine Riesen Comunity, was einem wiederum alles einfacher macht.
Es gibt Questguides, Klassentips, Addons ohne ende, ist gut übersetzt, und hat ein guten Support.
Blizzard fährt ein Plan, somit gibt es Reglmässig neuen Inhalt, arbeitet an den Klassen bei jedem Addon und Erweiterung, so das selbst die Fertigkeiten ständig angepasst sind und erweitert werden.
Die Grafik ist Zeitlos.
WoW ist weltweit bekannt und gehört schon zur Umgangssprache im Alltag. In viele Serien und Kionofilmen läuft WoW im hintergrund, oder wird am Rande davon gesprochen.
selbst Weltstars Zocken hin und wieder WoW.
WoW ist für jeden Spieltyp Spielbar, ob Solo, Gruppe, Alt, Jung, PvP, PvE, RP, Farmer, Grinder, Pro, Casual, Gelegnheits, Vielspieler ergal... es passt.
Und es ist vorallem Preiswert. Die Monatlichen gebühren strapazieren kaum das TG, die Addons sind im normalen Rahmen und ältere Inhalte kriegt man für ein Bruchteil dessen was sie mal Preislich waren.

Ich Spielte schon einige MMO, komme aber auch immer wieder zu WoW aus diesen gründen eben zurück.

HDRO ist supper! Jedoch eben etwas besonderes für Tollkien Fans, es ist im Grunde auch einfach, aber der Levelanstieg relatiev Lang. Der Weg zu den Erweiterungen ebenso, nicht umbedingt Solofreundlich.
Es geht zwar, aber zieht sich auch in die Länge.
Die Berufe Interesannt und ebenso Zeitintensiev wie das Questen.

Aion ist genial, gerade wegen dem Flugsystem und den Flugkämpfen. Die Berufe genau so Intensiev. Aber eben Anime. Dies ist geschmacksache für ein Europäer.

GW war mal Interesannt und hat kaum Kosten ausser eben die Spielinhalte, jedoch mit der Zeit Anspruchslos, und vorallem nicht Frei begehbar wie WoW.
GW2 wird nicht wesentlich anders werden, wenn auch die Grafik besser ist.

Age of Conan ist ein Genre für sich, das wiederum die MarvelFans anzieht. 

Meiner Meinung nach hätte ein Game ein status erreichen können wie WoW. Wenn damals die Richtigen Leute dahinter gestanden währen.
Vanguard, ebenso Zeitlos wie Genial, Anspruchsvoll, und Interesanntes Berufsystem, sowie auf 3 Arten Spielbar.
Vom Kämpfen, über reiner Beruf, bis hinn zur Diplomatie, Geniale Welt, praktisch dieselben Klassen wie WoW, ziemlich Identisches Handling und fertigkeiten.
Grafik etwas Ansruchsvoller und Realistischer. Ebenso Frei begehbar, Instanzen und Raids, und Flug sowie Reitmodus.
Für jeden Geschmack eine Rasse, und Klasse. Housing, und über den Beruf die Möglichkeit sein eigenes Haus zu bauen, oder mit der Gilde ein eigenes Dorf zu gründen mit allen Aktivitäten.

Jedoch wurde es nie auf Deutsch übersetzt, und Gammelt unbekannt neben all den anderen umher.
Dies währe meiner Meinung nach der WoW Killer gewesen, geworden, währe es auf den Europäischen Markt zugeschnitten worden.

Aber wie gesagt, WoW ist Kult und bleibt es viele Jahre und Generationen noch. Egal was neu kommt, den WoW ist so etwas wie Die Mutter aller MMO.


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Oktober 2010)

WoW läuft einfach nach sovielen Jahren "rund".
(ausgenommen sind die Heulsusen aber die meckern ehh bei allem )

Ist so als würde man in einem Rennen 20 Sekunden Vorsprung haben.
Die hinteren haben es EXTREM schwer aufzuholen.



> Mal nebenbei was bitteschön ist ein Fanboy. klingt für mich nach Popoklatsche und ganzkörperrasur.



Blizzard Zeichen in den Kopf rasieren und mit einer WoW Hülle verhauen lassen. hmm lecker :>


----------



## Edanos (21. Oktober 2010)

Warum es bislang in den fast 6 Jahren noch keinen WoW-Killer gab? Nichtmal im Ansatz?

Nunja, meiner Meinung nach weil:

World of Warcraft ist ein Produkt der Firma Blizzard Entertainment. Diese Firma hat bisher ohne Ausnahme nur Spiele veröffentlicht, die ein voller Erfolg waren. Somit kann man sich denken, dass sich in dieser Firma besonders schlaue und fähige Köpfe befinden. WoW bietet jedem etwas, mittlerweile ist es schon so ausgereift und weiterentwickelt worden das hinsichtlich jedem Bereich etwas für jedermann dabei ist. 
Spieler die eher weniger Zeit haben können Erfolgserlebnisse haben, gutes Equipment besitzen, usw. Spieler die schon etwas mehr Zeit haben können fast in jedem Bereich von WoW etwas tiefer eintauchen und ebenfalls Erfolgserlebnisse, gutes Equip, etc. haben und sogar Spieler die, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, es sich leisten können extrem viel Zeit in WoW zu stecken, selbst ihnen wird nicht langweilig!

Was wird dir geboten?

*PvP*

Ein sehr großer PvP-Content. Man hat verschiedene Möglichkeiten PvP zu machen. In BG's (10,15,25,40), Gewertete BG's (10,15,25,40), Arena (2v2,3v3,5v5), Arena-Geplänkel (2v2,3v3,5v5), Arena-Server mit Liga und Preisen, Open PvP, Open-PvP Zonen. Man kann sich sein PvP-Equip über Ehrenpunkte, Tapferkeitspunkte, Gerechtigkeitspunkte und Eroberungspunkte und über eine Instanz beschaffen.

*PvE*

Ein rießengroßer und in keinem anderen Spiel derartig ausgeprägter PvE Content mit massig 5er Low-LvL-Instanzen, 5er Max-LvL-Instanzen, 5er-Heroic Low-LvL-Instanzen, 5er-Heroic Max-LvL-Instanzen, Low-10er,-25er-40er-Raids, Max-LvL 10er,-25er-Raids.
Eine gigantische Welt ist vorhanden um von 1-85 zu leveln. Auf verschiedenste Arten und nach wunsch auch in verschiedenen Gebieten. Man hat Berufe die man hochskillen kann, daraus tolle Sachen craften kann und vieles mehr. Sekundärberufe die etwas bringen und Spaß machen. Dailys auf Max-lvl um einfach an Gold zu gelangen. Extrem viele verschiedene Mob-Arten. Eine faszinierende und total abwechslungsreiche Welt.

*Lore*

Warcraft bzw. WoW hat eine der interessantesten und besten sowohl als auch größten Geschichten als Hintergrund. Schon vor etlichen Jahren als Bücher veröffentlicht, auf dieser Grundlage entworfenen Spiele wie Warcraft 1-3 und WoW. Als vergleich, Herr der Ringe ist eine super tolle epische Geschichte, jedoch schaut sie neben der Warcraft-Geschichte aus wie eine kleine Kurzgeschichte.

*Allgemein*

Im generellen entwickelt sich WoW immer weiter und weiter, man bekommt mit der Zeit eine bessere Grafik geboten. Die Klassen werden stets verändert, das Spiel an sich wird verändert. Es wird einem nie langweilig.

*Community*

Es gibt keine größere Spiele-Community als die von WoW. Noch nie dagewesen, einfach gigantisch! Man hat tausende Webseiten zum Thema WoW, in jeder Sprache. Seiten wie buffed.de die eine rießen Community bilden und dich mit allem Rund um WoW versorgen, Infos etc.

Und vieles vieles mehr...
Man müsste ein Buch über WoW und die Community schreiben um wirklich 99% beschreiben zu können.


WoW hat auch seine schlechten Seiten aber diese wiegen sich nicht mit den guten Seiten... Nichtmal im Ansatz!


----------



## No_ones (21. Oktober 2010)

Edanos hat alles geschrieben


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> "vom Thron su stossen".



Wegen der unheimlich schlauen fanbase die nur noch blind umherrennt


----------



## Technocrat (21. Oktober 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> Edanos hat alles geschrieben



Jup.


----------



## Doenerman (21. Oktober 2010)

Nehm an ist so:

Weil jedes Game an WoW gemessen wird.

Es ist ein Maßstab in der MMORPG-Welt.

Und manche kommen halt mit neuer Spielmechanik nicht klar.
Oder denen ist es zu schwer, weil bei WoW alles erleichtert wird ?

Neue Spiele werden zu schnell auf den Markt geworfen, wegen Produktionskosten,
und gehen aufgrund von diversen Bugs unter.

Um einen "Killer" zu Produzieren muß es Bugfrei sein, und schlicht die Leute umhauen.
Auch der Support muß reibungslos laufen, siehe Aion.

Aion ist auch Geschmack Sache, teilweise diese Asia Grafik (steh nicht so drauf), und die mehr als diversen Bugs,sowie
der unheimliche Support.

Was mir gefällt war Age of Conan, und Warhammer.
Bei Warhammer dachte ich, WoW das war es. Und siehe da, sie gruben ihr eigenes Grab.
Ständig probleme,unzureichende Updates. Streitgkeiten im Team usw.

Bei Age of Conan gefiehl mir ab 18+
Das war nur Hammer, und nun ? Bekommen noch nicht mal das Bezahlsystem in Griff,sowie
diverse andere Dinge.

Damit wäre der Markt von WoW Killern leer.

An der Spielbarkeit, Einsteigerfreundlichkeit,Zahlungsverkehr,Updates usw kommt keiner ran, leider.


----------



## OctoberonKR (21. Oktober 2010)

Probiert habe ich schon von den anderen MMORPG. Tolle Grafik oftmals sogar besser als WoW. Doch nach einer gewissen Zeit merkte ich immer wieder: Das kennst du so schon aus WoW, wo bleibt der Witz in ein paar Quests?

Irgendwie bin ich dann doch bei WoW geblieben. Habe Freunde dort die ich mittlerweile fast Alle im RL kenne.

Alles was neu ist wird getestet und wer weiss eines Tages ist der Killer da........

Gruß

Octoberon


----------



## Tholdorin (21. Oktober 2010)

Edanos schrieb:


> *Lore*
> 
> Warcraft bzw. WoW hat eine der interessantesten und besten sowohl als auch größten Geschichten als Hintergrund. Schon vor etlichen Jahren als Bücher veröffentlicht, auf dieser Grundlage entworfenen Spiele wie Warcraft 1-3 und WoW. Als vergleich, Herr der Ringe ist eine super tolle epische Geschichte, jedoch schaut sie neben der Warcraft-Geschichte aus wie eine kleine Kurzgeschichte.




Edanos, ich stimme dir in fast allen Punkten zu, bei den obigen Angaben zur Lore muss ich dich aber kurz korrigieren...
Den Herrn der Ringe mit der gesamten Warcraft-Geschichte zu vergleichen ist natürlich ein bisschen unfair, da
Herr der Ringe ja "nur" ein Buch ist. 

Wenn du allerdings Tolkiens Mittelerde und die Warcraft-Lore nebeneinanderstellst wird einem schnell auffallen,
dass die Warcraft-Geschichte wie eine Kurzgeschichte aussieht  
Tolkien & Co. haben für Mittelerde eine unglaubliche Anzahl an Stammbäumen, Details zur Geografie, Flora und Fauna
hinterlassen, dass es sogar einen Weltatlas (!) für Mittelerde gibt. Ausserdem gibt es mehrere Wörterbücher und
Sprachlehrmittel für gebräuchliche Arten des Elbischen, was sich Tolkien ja auch selber ausgedacht hat.

Das heisst jetzt nicht, dass ich die Warcraft-Lore schlecht finde!
Ich mag Sie sehr, da es in ihr viele Elemente aus der klassischen Fantasy gibt,
die Blizzard erfrischend neu interpretiert und umsetzt.

Und zum Thema WoW-Killer möchte ich nur folgendes anmerken:
"Oft kopiert, nie erreicht"  

Grüsse

Tholdorin


----------



## Ilunadin (21. Oktober 2010)

Der WoW-Killer kommt dann wenn es niemand erwartet und wenn die Programmierer nicht das ziel haben WoW zu übertrumpfen.


----------



## JacobyVII (21. Oktober 2010)

WoW ist einfach schon zu bekannt und bietet im moment Alles, was die meisten wollen(ich rede nicht davon obs in anderen Spielen besser ist oder nicht).
Dadurch ist es im Moment einfach zu schwierig gegen das gegen zu halten!


----------



## Landerson (21. Oktober 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Wegen der unheimlich schlauen fanbase die nur noch blind umherrennt



Und dann kommen wieder die die auf der Rechtschreibung rumhacken und die Intelligens ankreidet.
Sorry mein deutsch wird nicht besser, eher schlechter von Tag zu Tag.
Ich hoffe du nimmst meine Entschuldigung an das ich dir den Tag mit meinem Thread und meiner mangelndem IQ verdorben habe.

BTT:
Das WoW ein gutes Gesamtpacket liefert ist wohl der beste Grund fuer seinen Erfolg, zumindest wenn ich hier die Posts so lese.


----------



## Bullock_ (21. Oktober 2010)

Nun, ich würde nicht sagen, dass ein WoW-Killer unmöglich ist. Im Gegenteil, er wird im Laufe der Zeit immer wahrscheinlicher. Wenn jetzt noch nicht, dann aber in ein paar Jahren.
Man muss doch nur bedenken, dass WoW sich zwar laufend verbessert, doch die Engine ist und bleibt die selbe. Irgendwann muss zwangsläufig ein Spiel mit Features erscheinen, bei denen WoW an die Grenzen seiner Engine stößt und nicht mehr mithalten kann. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, dann wird WoW nicht aktiv "gekillt", sondern stirbt passiv an Altersschwäche, wenn eine Jüngere Generation der Spiele nicht nur mit einer (auch für schwache PCs erreichbaren) besseren Grafik sondern mit neuen, innovativen Features über den Markt fegt.

WoW zu killen ist jedoch in der Theorie bereits jetzt möglich. Es müssen nur bestimmte Faktoren beachtet werden.

Zuallererst benötigt man eine passende Waffe, sprich das "Killer"-MMO. WoW zu "killen" bedeutet in diesem Fall, dass man nicht einfach darauf aus ist, eine hohe Spielerschaft aufzubauen. Es heißt auch nicht, dass es ein Spiel ist, welches ein WoW-Spieler ebenfalls spielen würde. Es muss ein Spiel sein, welches WoW-Spieler dazu bewegen soll, mit WoW aufzuhören und anstelledessen lieber das andere Spiel zu spielen.
Damit das gelingt, darf dieses Spiel nicht in eine andere Sparte passen. Es muss also ein verbesserter WoW-Klon sein, der sämtliche Stärken von WoW in sich vereint, dazu keine der altbekannte Schwächen aufweist und obendrein mit neuen, _stimmigen_ Features frischen Wind ins Genre bringt, dabei jedoch Schwerpunktsetzung vermeidet, die andere Spieler abschrecken könne. Die alte (von Blizzard rausgebrachte) Faustregel "Wenn ihr eine erfolgreiches MMO wollt, kopiert nicht von WoW, macht etwas eigenes." ist nicht zutreffend. Es müsste korrekterweise heißen: "Wenn ihr ein erfolgreiches MMO wollt, kopiert WoW, lernt aus unseren Fehlern und macht es besser.". Jedoch wäre Blizzard wohl nicht Blizzard, wenn sie so blöd wären, dies offen zuzugeben.

Doch die passende Waffe an sich ist nicht ausreichend. Man benötigt auch einen äußerst geduldigen und ausdauernden Schützen, sprich: Publisher. Denn viele Spiele scheitern einfach daran, dass die Publisher es zu früh unfertig releasen wollen, um bsw. das Weihnachtsgeschäft noch mitzunehmen. Das Spiel kommt unfertig auf den Markt, ist verbuggt, unspielbar, hält nicht die früher abgegebenen Versprechen und verliert infolgedessen einen Großteil der Spielerschaft. Ziel verfehlt.

Doch der Prozess des "WoW-Killens" ist nichts, was von heute auf morgen passiert, wie man sich bei der Scharfschützenmetapher vielleicht denken würde. Da MMOs im allgemeinen sich nach Release stetig verbessern, während WoW durch sein Alter stets weiter an seine Grenzen geht, ist "WoW-Killen" ein schleichender Prozess. Irgendwann in ein paar Jahren wird ein Großteil der Spieler merken, dass der altbewehrte WoW-Gaul seine besten Tage bereits hinter sich hat, und auf ein neues, besseres, jüngeres Pferd umsteigen.

Der eigentliche Witz an der Sache ist jedoch, dass Blizzard am besten aus seinen eigenen Fehlern lernen kann und aufgrund ihrer Spielerzahlen direkt sehen kann, wie sich ihr Spiel entwickelt - zwei Dinge, die andere Entwickler nur erahnen können. Wenn man dazu noch bedenkt, dass Blizzard sich mit Warcraft, Starcraft, Diabolo und anderem Spielereihen einen Namen für Qualität gemacht hat und seine Publisher dementsprechend um mehr Zeit bitten kann, wird das Spiel, welches WoW den Todesstoß versetzen wird, wohl ebenfalls von Blizzard Entertainment stammen.


----------



## Smirgolnyir (21. Oktober 2010)

@Bullock...

Stimme Dir voll und ganz zu.

Meiner Meinung nach hätte damals, als Vanguard raus kam, Das Spiel die möglichkeit gehabt WoW vom Tron zu stossen... aber da machte der Publisher ein strich durch die Rechnung, und vergraulte den Deutschsprachigen Raum, sowie viele Spieler.

Der Vorteil damals von Vanguard, (auch noch heute) ist das sie im Grunde WoW, Herr der Ringe, Guild Wars etc, zusammenmixten, und ein tolles Spiel auf den Markt brachten.

Aber wie Du schon sagtest, ich Glaube auch das nur Blizzard WoW selbst den Todesstos geben kann, mit einem Neuen Optimierten Heutiger Zeit angepasstem Spiel, das all das beinhaltet
was die Spieler mögen.... Für so etwas hat Blizzard nun mal ein Näschen ^^


----------



## Garnalem (21. Oktober 2010)

WoW hat den Nerv der Spieler getroffen.

- Das größte Plus ist ganz klar die sehr leichte Handhabung. Nach kurzer Zeit ist jeder Neuling mit den wichtigsten Funktionen vertraut und die STEUERUNG ist sehr einfach und komfortabel (das größte Manko von vielen anderen MMORPGs). 

- Das Spiel ist viel leichter als andere vergleichbare Spiele bzw. der Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde auch für Gelegenheitsspieler runtergeschraubt frei nach dem Motto "jeder darf alles sehen".

- WoW lässt sich auch mal zwischendurch spielen, aber wer einen halben Tag damit verbringen möchte, wird auch bedient. 

- Das Handels- und Berufssystem ist sehr übersichtlich im Gegensatz zu allen Konkurrenten. 

- WoW ist mit Leben erfüllt. An jeder Ecke gibt es NPCs, Quests, Monster usw. Andere Spiele wirken dagegen leer oder unfertig.

- Es sind weit weniger "Freaks" als in kostenlosen MMORPGs unterwegs, eben weil WoW echtes Geld kostet - auch wenn die Community in den letzten Jahren stark nachgelassen hat.

- Man hat das Gefühl, weiterkommen zu "müssen". Macht man eine längere Pause, ist man schon nicht mehr "up to date". 

- Erfolge sind sehr schnell zu verzeichnen (z. B. schnelles Leveln, einfach Gold zu verdienen). 

- Sehr viele Abwechslungen.

- SEHR VIEL INHALT: Von vielen Mounts und Pets, über viele Quests, Instanzen, Raids bis zu unglaublich vielen Items. Das sucht man in anderen Spielen vergebens. Da ist jede neue Instanz ja schon ein Addon wert.

- Verschiedene Spielarten werden unterstützt und sind gleichrangig: Solo-Spiel, Twinken, Leveln, Inis, Raids, PvP, Arena, Open-PvP, Horde-/Ally-Raids, Händler, Farmer, Berufsnutzer und vieles mehr

- Eine lebendige Community. Sehr sehr wichtig für viele WoW-Spieler!

- Eine lebendige umfangreiche Story, die nachgespielt wird. Da diese auf W3 und den Roman basiert, hat WoW auch hier die Nase vorn (mit Ausnahme von HRDO).

- viele tolle Nebenquests und Questreihen (z. B. Onyxiaquestreihe, die Legende von Stalvan, der verschollene Diplomat und VIELE mehr).

- einen Hersteller, der Wert auf die Community legt. Auch wenn das oft bemängelt wird, setzt Blizzard viele Spielerwünsche um und reagiert auf die Community (z. B. Real-ID nicht zwangsmäßig, Zweitskillung, Ausrüstungsmeister, Frisör, Umfragen, Foren, ausgiebige Betaphasen etc.)


----------



## Technocrat (21. Oktober 2010)

Bullock_ schrieb:


> Nun, ich würde nicht sagen, dass ein WoW-Killer unmöglich ist. Im Gegenteil, er wird im Laufe der Zeit immer wahrscheinlicher. Wenn jetzt noch nicht, dann aber in ein paar Jahren.
> Man muss doch nur bedenken, dass WoW sich zwar laufend verbessert, doch die Engine ist und bleibt die selbe. Irgendwann muss zwangsläufig ein Spiel mit Features erscheinen, bei denen WoW an die Grenzen seiner Engine stößt und nicht mehr mithalten kann.


Du machst denselben Fehler wie alle WoW Killer. Du glaubst, Graphik bedeutet alles, und das ist grundfalsch. Gute Graphik brauchen nur Leute mit mangelnder Phantasie, Leute mit viel Phantasie sehen einfach "ach da kommt ein Drache" und stellen sich einen tollen Drachen vor. Nun ist es aber so, das Leute die ein MMO nicht wegen der Items spielen sondern wegen der Athmosphäre von vorherein über viel Phatasie verfügen und deswegen stört sie alte Graphik nicht - sie sehen sie ja gar nicht sondern nur das, was ihr inneres Auge ihnen zeigt. Und also hat ein Spiel, was bloß bessere Graphik hat (Aion und AoC fallen einem da ein) nur bei den Item-Kiddies eine Chance. Davon gibt es aber bloß verhältnismäßig wenige, und so floppen solche Spiele. WoW hingegen wird sich noch Jahre halten.


----------



## Bullock_ (21. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du machst denselben Fehler wie alle WoW Killer. Du glaubst, Graphik bedeutet alles, und das ist grundfalsch. Gute Graphik brauchen nur Leute mit mangelnder Phantasie, Leute mit viel Phantasie sehen einfach "ach da kommt ein Drache" und stellen sich einen tollen Drachen vor. Nun ist es aber so, das Leute die ein MMO nicht wegen der Items spielen sondern wegen der Athmosphäre von vorherein über viel Phatasie verfügen und deswegen stört sie alte Graphik nicht - sie sehen sie ja gar nicht sondern nur das, was ihr inneres Auge ihnen zeigt. Und also hat ein Spiel, was bloß bessere Graphik hat (Aion und AoC fallen einem da ein) nur bei den Item-Kiddies eine Chance. Davon gibt es aber bloß verhältnismäßig wenige, und so floppen solche Spiele. WoW hingegen wird sich noch Jahre halten.



Zuallererst verbitte ich mir diese Gleichsetzung mit "WoW-Killern" oder "Item-Kiddies", ebenso wie die ungefechtfertigte Aberkennung meiner Fantasie, es gab keinerlei Grund, diese Diskussion auf die Persönliche Ebene abzusenken. 

An welcher Stelle genau habe ich denn bitte behauptet, dass die Grafik alles bedeute? Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es ein Fehler ist, zu sagen, es wäre falsch zu behaupten, die Grafik wäre alles. Die korrekte Formulierung wäre "Einer derjenigen, denen Grafik alles bedeutet.". Da ich mich selber nicht zu diesem Personenkreis zähle, ist es jedoch obsolet über Formulierungen zu streiten. Da du deine Argumentation mit _"[es gibt] __Leute die ein MMO nicht wegen der Items spielen sondern wegen der Athmosphäre"_ fortführst, nehme ich mal stark an, dass du mich zu deinen sogenannten "Item-Kiddies" zählst. Habe ich nicht recht? Es ist doch immer amüsant, wie leicht man Personen wie dich mit der Aussage, dass WoW nicht ewig leben werde, aus der Reserve locken kann.


Des weiteren machst du den selben Fehler wie schon viele, nämlich die Engine lediglich mit der Grafik-Engine gleichsetzen. Nur zu deiner Information: Ich bezog mich auf die (Spiel-)Engine als ganzes, was möglicherweise auch daraus ersichtlich geworden wäre, wenn du dir das Zitat nochmals durchgelesen hättest. Das Wort "Grafik" kam in deinem Zitat nicht ein einziges Mal vor, ich sprach von Features. Das nächste mal also nicht gleich enrage gehen und flamen, sondern weiterlesen.

Da mir genauere Information darüber nicht vorliegen, kann ich nur mutmaßen, ob du vor WotLK bereits WoW gespielt hast, oder erst danach dazugestoßen bist, weshalb ich nicht weiss, inwiefern dir meine Beispiele etwas sagen werden. Die Fahrzeugkämpfe waren beispielsweise ein Feature, welches mit WotLK erst dazukam. Es war ein _neues_ Feature, ermöglicht durch die Engine. Doch irgendwann werden bestimmte Features, die andere MMOs haben werden, nicht mehr mit der WoW-Engine machbar sein. Das ist dann genau der Zeitpunkt, den ich ansprach.

Solltest du überhaupt auf diesen Beitrag eingehen (was ich doch stark bezweifle), so rate ich dir zur üblichen Vorgehensweise: Nur den ersten Absatz zitieren, und losmeckern.

In diesem Sinne...

EDIT: Ich merke gerade, das ich nicht ganz korrekt war, denn in dem von dir zitierten Absatz kam doch das Wort Grafik vor. Auch wenn es nun grade die Stelle des Absatzes war, die du nicht zitiert hast.



> Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, dann wird WoW nicht aktiv "gekillt", sondern stirbt passiv an Altersschwäche, wenn eine Jüngere Generation der Spiele _*nicht nur*_ mit einer (auch für schwache PCs erreichbaren) besseren Grafik _*sondern mit neuen, innovativen Features*_ über den Markt fegt.


Ich habe mir mal die Freiheit genommen, die Stellen, die deine Ausführung widerlegen, hervorzuheben. Muss ich dazu jetzt noch etwas schreiben, oder fällt es dir jetzt auch auf?


----------



## Orthrus (21. Oktober 2010)

Smirgolnyir schrieb:


> HDRO ist supper! Jedoch eben etwas besonderes für Tollkien Fans, ...



Oder eben auch nicht.
Mit fast 50 bin ich seit gut 35 Jahren "Fan" von Mittelerde.
Wenn auch erst skeptisch gegnüber der Verfilmung, konnte ich damit gut leben und freu mich schon auf Peter Jacksons Umsetzung des Hobbits.
Im Spiel hingegen finde ich "mein Mittelerde" gar nicht wieder.
Vielleicht auch ein Grund warum es, trotz der riesigen Verkaufszahlen der Bücher (und das nicht erst seid dem Film) nicht für den Sprung an die Spitze gereicht hat.


Mit untoten Grüßen


----------



## Braamséry (21. Oktober 2010)

Am Anfang war es die bloße Faszination des Spiels.

Aber heute ist es das schnelle Erreichen von Zielen.

Man muss einfach für vieles so unglaublich weniger tun als in anderen spielen, dass viele eben zu WoW gehen und da dann bleiben.

Mal als vergleich zu Aion:
Aion haben viele die ich kannte, die WoW gespielt haben nichtmal zu Ende gelevelt, damals noch bis 50. Da haben die letzten 10 level länger gedauert als das leveln auf 80 in WoW. Und das beim normalen Spielen sehr deutlich.

Da war dann das EQ auch nur mit Arbeit zu erreichen. Wenn man soviel wie in WoW getan häte hätte man für annehmbares EQ, wenn man kein glück hat, ein vielfaches der Zeit gebraucht.

Und so ist es meistens. Die meisten anderen spiele bieten etwas soviel zeitaufwendigeres, dass der von grundauf faule mensch sich eben dazu entschließt den einfacheren weg zu gehen.


----------



## WilliWinzig (21. Oktober 2010)

Der WoW-Killer (allein diese Wortwahl ist schon unterste Schublade) wird es nur geben wenn :


- Es Spieler mit einem IQ unter 80 anspricht
- Es Spieler mit einem Einkommen unter 500€ anspricht
- Es Spieler mit einem Alter unter 12 anspricht
- Es Spieler mit einem Alter über 18 garantiert nicht anspricht.
- Es Spielern wirklich einfach macht alles in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu erreichen
- Es Spielern erlaubt jeden auch noch so bekloppten Namen für seinen Toon auszuwählen.
- Es Spielern in jedem Quest mindestens 2x die Worte "Töten" und "Vernichten" vorschreibt
- Es Spielern ermöglicht 99% des Spiels alleine zu bewältigen
- Es Spielern ermöglicht jedem anderen Spieler straflos zu bescheissen und zu beschimpfen
- Es Spielern ermöglicht sich jederzeit und überall seiner Virtuellen Taten zu prahlen
- ...

wie man sieht, keiner würde so einen Mist programmieren.


----------



## KillerBee666 (21. Oktober 2010)

valfaris92 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil denke das es keinen WoW-Killer gibt.
> 
> Ich probiere zwar auch ganz gerne neue Spiele dieses genres aus, aber (vlt. ist es Faulheit) mich schreckt es ab, eine vergleichbar große Welt nochmal auswendig zu lernen.



Das ist für Mich auch ein Punkt, habe KB nen Spiel nochmal zu lernen 3 Moante oda länger zum Maxlvl oda so zu Brauchen, nen neues MMo bräuchte für mich viele quest viel pvp und pve viel content halt aber am besten max 50 Stunden bis zum Maximallvl.. alles andere ist mir iwi schon zu stressig und zu lang... GW2 wird wohl recht schnell vorrangehen hoffe ich (gw1 war ja auch schnell bis 20) und dann gehts los.. (ich weis jetzt sinds 80 lvl) naja mal sehen, und GW2 kannman eben nebenbei mal spielen weils nix kostet.. 2 MMOS die kosten gleichzeitig zu zahlen find ich selbst wenn ich das Geld habe doch zu teuer, denn für 13 euro sollte mir das spiel genug bieten damit ich net zwangsläufig nen anderes kostenpflichtiges mmo brauche, und alle freetoplay ham mich bisher 0 überzeugt... ich mag es net das ich aus den augen verliere was ich ausgebe, und auch wenn alle sagen "nein ihr müst den shop net benutzen" müsste es Korrekt heißen "Nein, den Shop braucht ihr nur wenn ihr Spaß am spiel haben wollt und faire chancen gegenüber allen anderne haben wollt, ohne den Shop kriegt ihr die Items nämlich erst nach 3 Monatigen farmen aber, das spiel garkeine Rolle da ihr das Maxlvl eh erst durch 5 Jahre Grinden erreicht sofern ihr kein Geld ausgebt."

Meine meinung


----------



## D4NTE (21. Oktober 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> 1. Natürlich stehe ich zu den Spielen, die ich aktuell spiele. Ich hab damit auch kein Problem, das ich in jeder meiner Lebenssituationen ein anderes Spiel gut finde. Trotzdem bleibt dieses gewisse etwas bei WoW. Egal in welchem Forum "meiner" Spiele ich schaue, ob nun Ogame, Metin2, Warcraft3, Dota-League oder auch überall sonst in so vielen Foren in denen ich aktiv war, es gab immer ein Topic über das Thema WoW im Offtopic-Bereich. Diese Topics waren auch dann nicht 2 Monate alt und 3 Posts lang, sondern es ging über 30-40 Seiten, was für Eastereggs es gibt, wie gut man dieses und jenes findet und und und. Finde das mal über ein anderes Spiel!
> 
> 2. Ich habe viele Spiele von der Neuheit bis zu deren Untergang begleitet und habe mich so oft darüber aufgeregt, das so viele Probleme die ganze Zeit da sind, nie gefixxt werden und es an Balance mangelt. Hier wird wie auch an allen anderen Spielen bis ins kleinste Detail nachgebessert. Blizzard sind die Götter in Balance. Starcraft gilt (ist!) das am perfektesten ausbalancierte Spiel. Bei War3 sah man keine großen Änderungen wie "wir haben das um 10% erhöht", sondern die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit um 5 angehoben, den Schaden um 1 erhöht. Da wird nicht nur grob nachgebessert, sondern da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man bei 30000 TP irgendwann als Mage 30001,3 TP besitzt, weil etwas verändert wurde.
> 
> ...



1. nur weil über ein game gesprochen wird heißt es noch lange nicht das es beliebt ist. selbst 40 seiten zeugen davon nicht. und eastereggs gibt es überall nur nicht so ausgeprägt wie bei wow, aber mal ehrlich ein paar buchstaben-dreher sind keine kunst (Paris Hilton zB in shattrath, kp wie die in wow nochmal heißt). davon mal abgesehen gibt es wow nun einige jahre, dementsprechend kann man das nicht vergleichen schließlich werden andere games nicht derart bekannt wie es wow ist, da viele einfach bei wow bleiben.

2. selbst bei deinem beispiel heißt es nicht das blizzard balance-götter sind. sieht man schließlich an wow (caster rumgejaule op z. sc2 weiß ich nicht darüber weil ich es nicht spiele. liegt wahrscheinlich an der atmospäre die mich einfach nicht anspricht.

3. wie ich bereits erwähnte, nicht jeder spieler wird preisgeben wie alt er ist etc etc. hier steht es aussage gegen aussage. aber nur weil wow das wohl bekannteste spiel ist heißt es noch lange nicht das in anderen spielen nicht auch menschen der älteren generation vertreten sind.

4. auch hier wiedermal wiederhole ich mich. diese sogenannte fantasy gibt es auch in anderen games und muss nicht asiatischer herkunft sein. versteh einfach nicht was daran so unverständlich ist?

5. das soll was heißen? nur weil man sich bei wow freut "paris hilton" zu finden und direkt nen forumseintrag macht heißt das nichts. außerdem vergisst du wieder die lebensdauer von wow. somit ist es einfach kein nützliches argument.

bezüglich deiner letzten aussage, berufe ich mich einzig und allein auf meine meinung bzw (mehr oder weniger) beobachtung. nimms mir nicht übel aber deinem post entnehme ich eine auffassung wie "wow ist das beste, nichts ist besser...etc".
nun funmaps, eventmanager etc pp mögen sich ja schön anhören aber das beweist was? das heißt neben wow sind es 4 (?)(trollkopp?) games. wo die funmaps noch nichtmal aussagekräftig sind.

@Zossy: du verstehst nicht worauf ich hinaus will. es gibt leute die sich auch mal gern einen neuen pc gut gehen lassen. einfach deswegen weil manche spiele mehr vorraussetzung haben. aber wichtiger noch um selber auf den neuesten stand der dinge zu sein. hier sprech ich jetzt ausm nähkästchen, selbst mein opa hat mittlerweile nen besseren pc als wie es meiner ist.
btw: FF14 setzt du in einen vergleich? ok mag online bald sein, aber das wird nie wie die ps3 version, einfach weil es nicht passt. FF ist und war bisher immer ein konsolentitel, nebenbei bemerkt ist 14 wohl der schlechteste teil aber naja.


----------



## aidekhia (29. Oktober 2010)

Nightseed schrieb:


> es gibt doch W40k online^^ spiel einfach DOW online^^ ne mal ehrlich wie soll den W40k online sonst aussehen ausser evtl als Ego_Shooter^^




nee das meinte ich nicht kann sein das ich mich falschen namen angegeben habe.
natürlich meine ich Warhammer 40k Dark Millennium Online kommt aber erst 2013 raus warscheinlich


----------



## Klos1 (29. Oktober 2010)

SaaD12 schrieb:


> Er hat doch geschrieben es war eins der ersten MMO's und net das erste.
> 
> 
> Guild Wars 2 find ich, würd Wow auch nicht "Killen".




Es war aber auch nicht eines der ersten.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (29. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> (ausgenommen sind die Heulsusen aber die meckern ehh bei allem )



meckern ist deutscher volkssport


----------

